# JULY/AUG 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you.....all 2WWers welcome to join in 

 Love, luck and babydust everyone 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

vickied,1 Jul,IVF, 
Mrs R,2 Jul,ICSI, 
glohen,2 Jul,IVF, 
edenbliss,2 Jul,IVF, 
HelenFS,3 Jul,FET, 
Snuggles,4 Jul,ICSI, 
littlepinkwellies,4 Jul,IVF, 
AnneS,4 Jul,ICSI, 
Orange Butterfly,4 Jul,IVF, 
Tamikh,4 Jul,IVF, 
Ali May,4 Jul,ICSI, 
blizzi,5 Jul,IVF, 
Tiger,7 Jul,ICSI, 
Junnie,8 Jul,IVF, 
archy,8 Jul,IVF,  
Button76,8 Jul,IVF, 
bethan jane,8 Jul,FET, 
chubby koala,8 Jul,IVF, 
radnorgirl,9 Jul,IVF, 
jillyj,9 Jul,ICSI,
yellowrose,9 Jul,ICSI, 
Rachel78,9 Jul,IVF, 
Wraakgodin,10 Jul,, 
Hollybags,10 Jul,ICSI, 
Skybreeze,10 Jul,ICSI, 
poopy,10 Jul,IVF, 
Louise23,10 Jul,ICSI, 
toothdr,11 Jul,ICSI, 
emily6,11 Jul,ICSI, 
when will it happen?,11 Jul,ICSI, 
hrq,11 Jul,FET, 
Nix76,11 Jul,IUI, 
emsy2525,11 Jul,Clom, 
minttuw,12 Jul,ICSI, 
Fi_Fi,12 Jul,ICSI, 
jade ttc,13 Jul,Nat
vjk,14 Jul,IVF, 
CattyMCM,14 Jul,ICSI, 
poppybun,14 Jul,IVF, 
SWN,16 Jul,IVF, 
kezmac,16 Jul,Surro, 
susiepoosie,18 Jul,IUI, 
pendleberyl,18 Jul,FET, 
dee x,18 Jul,IVF, 
Lully77,18 Jul,IVF, 
littlemouse,18 Jul,ICSI, 
Angelat,18 Jul,FET, 
welshgirl77,19 Jul,FET, 
langdj,19 Jul,ICSI, 
NickyJS,19 Jul,IVF, 
Olismum,21 Jul,ICSI, 
babylove,22 Jun,ICSI, 
Emlapem,23 Jul,ICSI
Fifelassie,24 Jul,ICSI, 
nickinoodle,24 Jul,IVF, 
barnet girl,24 Jul,IVF
Demelza,24 Jul,ICSI, 
abdncarol,25 Jul,IVF
Kazzie,25 Jul,ICSI, 
L-J,26 Jul,IVF, 
Tracey&Chris,30 Jul,ICSI
SophJ,30 Aug,ICSI, 
vic32,30 Aug,IUI, 
mary11,31 Jul,ICSI, 
Paula25,31 Jul,ICSI, 
marymac930,31 Jul,ICSI
positive73,31 Jul,FET
tixy,1 Aug,FET, 
puppsy,1 Aug,IVF
poppins,2 Aug,FET
zoe1988,3 Aug,Clom
Julia G,4 Aug,ICSI, 
bradburns,4 Aug,
Angeljoy,5 Aug,ICSI
CJSKY,5 Aug,IVF
earthspirit77,6 Aug,IUI
emmypops,7 Aug,IVF
gottahope,7 Aug,IVF
Rose39,8 Aug,ICSI
Mrs Doubtfire,8 Aug,IVF
sml123,8 Aug,ICSI
olgakorbut,11 Aug,FET
KayC,12 Aug,ICSI
Yoda,12 Aug,ICSI
Boppet,Aug,ICSI



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Olismum* ~ sorry i'm late but many hugs hun....sad news for you 

*Susie* ~ many hugs to you too....take care 

*Nicki* ~  and much luck for your next cycle, whenever you decide to do it hun 

*Babylove and Em* ~ any news...hope everything's ok?
*
Michelle* ~  Hope it goes well at the GP tomorrow....lots of luck with whichever way your journey takes you hun 

*L-J* ~ so sorry about your Nan, that's really tough to go through...sending love and hugs 

*Julia, Demelza, Tracey, Soph and Paula* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you all     

*Tracey* ~ have a fab time in Rome...i _love_ it there. Hope DH's interview went well today  

*Marie* ~ hope it goes well for you tomorrow with the newborn (((hugs)))
*
Hi Kazzie* ~ welcome to you too....if you let me know your test day I can add it to the list. Good luck  

Apologies to those I've left out..... I'm sure i have. But much love and luck and  to you all  
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the updated list Lizzy  

me first   

Barnet girl and Demelza - good luck for testing tomorrow    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

me second!!!!


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning everyone, 

Just quickly popping on here before the boss gets in but a quick question, does anyone know, if you get a BFP how far gone would we be on that day, I'm sure someone told me once its about a month or so, just trying to work out if I'd still be able to go on holiday in December ha ha.

Will pop back later.

Paula
xxx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Paula
I saw another post like yours and the answer was that you would be one month gone - (as if from your last period)  if anyone knows different please advise!
Kazzie x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yup that's right Kazzie.  They count EC as ovulation and I tested 14 days after that and they said I was then 4 weeks pregnant!

Good luck ladies!

Lully x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Paula - lully and kazzie are right, you are 4 weeks when you test (2 weeks after ec). There is a due date calculator on the home page on here, it is great, check it out!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello All,

Sorry to but in.
Today was OTD and as expected it was BFN! Had to be with that awful AF.
I phoned clinic and got appointment for the 12th Aug so at least not the 6-8 weeks I had to wait last time.
In the mean time I have gp tonight to see what tests I can get them to do.

I have gone book buying mad on Amazon so just waiting for them all to arrive:-
Is your body baby friendly? 
Preventing Miscarriage: The Good News,
The Infertility Cure -The Ancient Chinese Programme For Getting Pregnant, 
The Infertility Diet, 
Natural Solutions to Infertility

So if nothing else I will be well read, know more about what tests to ask for (but may sound like
a hypocondriac!!!) and hopefully a bit healthier but not pinning too much hope on getting pregnant but you
just never know!

Good luck to everyone for the rest of your journey's.
Michelle


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Michelle - so so sorry honey    

take care of yourself

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

So sorry Fifelassie   

Take care hun and enjoy reading those books.  At least it will help fill in time and for you to feel like you have some control.

Lully x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning ladies!!

Michelle - Sorry to hear the result is as expected. At least you don't have to wait too long for follow up appointment, and with all those books the time will soon fly by!

I'm beginning to get a little bit anxious now. Been fine but today I'm starting to get a bit  . (.)(.) have stopped being so sore, just a tiny bit tender now but haven't deflated (yet!) - last time the stopped being sore & deflated overnight. Not surprised thet're still a bit sore though - it's probably cos I'm prodding them so much to see if they've gone down!!   Also slight AF niggles (not really proper AF pains) since early evening yesterday. Not sure what to think really. Keep telling mysels all these things mean nothing - people have similar symptoms & get BFPs and BFNs, but doesn't stop it going through your head ALL the time does it?!

Just got back from seeing my friend with her new baby. It was OK, but makes me feel I want this even more than ever. Fingers crossed for a BFP one week today!

How is everyone else doing?

Marie


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Marie

The 2ww is soooooooo hard isn't it.  You just cannot tell what's what but that doesn't stop us analysing all the same.   

 and keep ya chin up!

Lully x


----------



## kezmac (Apr 30, 2008)

hi girls
am still around keeping upto date with you all. Glad to see so many BFP's on the updated list! well done ladies xx
 to all us ladies with BFN's xx

We're up for our next set of insems next week then i'll be back here with you lot pulling my hair out again lol

Good luck to all the testers in the next week or so till i'm back with you all 

Kerry
xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, dreading the big test day tomorrow.  I've done a few home pregnancy tests since Sunday and all positive but been suffering with pretty bad tummy cramps and a sore lower back so worried that things will go wrong for us.  Taking it easy today as hardly slept a wink because of the cramps last night.  Just fingers, toes and everything crossed that we get a good result tomorrow and that the cramps settle, don't think i could cope with a miscarriage again after been through it once before.
Big    to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Carol, I had terrible AF type pains and backache the day or so before OTD and we got our BFP!  They are still continuing now, although not so severe.  My friend is 7+2 and still has AF type pains!!

All sounds good to me!   

Lully x


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All, 

I am still lurking around as holding out big hopes for my fellow cycle buddies who are still to test, fingers crossed you all get a BFP .

Fifelassie - I have got a clinic appointment on the 15th of August maybe we will meet up again on this lovely merry go round, depending on what your next options are. Think we might try with our one little frostie next but going to take advice and see what the best option will be. I just want to move on now, still feel desperatly sad that we were unlucky this time round but have told myself I can't dwell on it so onwards and upwards!

Good luck to all testing today and tomorrow

Love Olismum


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Carol - Wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow hun. I'm sure everything will be fine if you've had so many positive tests already. You were brave to test so early!! Was it just impatience or did you having a feeling you would get a BFP?

Kezmac - Hi! Nice that you are still popping in. Hope next time is the one for you. I'm sure several of us will be keeping an eye on you!!

Olismum - Hello! How are you feeling? Glad you don't have to wait too long for your clinic appointment. You are right to be thinking about moving on not dwelling, although we all know it's easier said than done.

Well, I'm still boob-prodding, desperately trying to work out if they're going down or not!! I'm sure they aren't as big as they have been, but haven't gone down completely. Goodness knows how I'm going to hold on til next week without going completely insane. And I was doing so well, too!!

Marie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon 

Michelle – so sorry to hear your news, hope you and dh are ok.  I have the Marilyn Glenville Book and found it really interesting, I also looked into doing her vits one time which I found helped loads with egg quality and sperm quality.  

Marie – one week down, one to go, I try not to symptom spot each time but I always end up doing it but every time’s been different, thing with me though is I don’t really get any af symptoms to start off with, well not that I notice.

Carol – keeping my fingers crossed for you that tomorrow is still good news.

Day 2 at work and its not been too bad today although our toilets have been out of order all morning which wasn’t good seeing as I’m drinking so much, had to keep popping out to the shops to use their loos.  One more week for me and this time round it seems to be going so so slow.  I got a bit excited this morning because I’ve been getting hot flushes each morning, so googled hot flushes and pg and apparently some girls have said they get hot flushes and heart palpatations and I have had both of these over the last few days or so, you watch I’ll look a right wally now if I get a BFN, but its keep my hopes up for now anyways.  I still have tender bb’s but then I usually do until near the end of the 2ww although this time my nips seem more sensitive but then that could be where I keep prodding ha ha.

Anyways suppose I’d better get on with some work.  Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.

Paula
xx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi there test day buddy!!!

Look on the bright side - at least if you had to pop to the shops to go to the loo today you must have been working for less time than usual!! I know what you mean about getting excited reading about symptoms. I read on here earlier that some women experience a dip in temperature on implantation day, and I was really cold on Tuesday evening for about 3 hours, so am now telling myself that it was due to implantation!! Decided not to tell DP that as it'll make me look stupid if we get another BFN!! Are you still feeling positive about this cycle? I'm not doing too badly, despite the over-analysing and constant boob prodding!!

Marie


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello All,

Just been to GP, waste of time as expected!

First said he is not sure what tests are available in our area as the major fertility clinics to the West & East of Scotland use up all of the resources for that kind of thing.
I asked could I be referred privately (ie to the west or east that oes these tests!!)
said that would be a waste of time as consultants at BUPA are the same consultants as at NHS clinic.
I pointed out that my old gp did not diagnose my PCOS for over 3 years but a visit to BUPA diagnosed it in 5 mins so was it not worth a try again. NO!

He could not answer any of my other questions as they were too technical for him, need to wait and ask Ninewells at my follow up appointment instead.

Feel like I am going insane. I know there are lots of people who get diagnosed as unexplained infertility and we all ready have 2 reasons, my PCOS and DH low sperm count but I do not feel I can rest & move on until I have checked there is not something else that could be easily treated.

Sorry moan over.

Kezmac - I think it is a fantastic thing you are doing. Good luck for next treatment
Olismum - good luck for 15th - I hope we can both get some answers.
Mary11 - try not to prod too much!! Good luck
Paula25 - no loo, how awfull but as Mary11 said at least you do less work whilst going to shop for loo, maybe do some shopping while your gone too!
Lully - Congrats again. Take care & plenty of rest whilst you have a good excuse xx

Sorry if I missed anyone. I probably won't post again now until after review app on 12th Aug but I will keep an eye out for you all. Good luck everyone.
Michelle


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Michelle

Sorry to hear it was a bit let down. I think you should look further into the private route though. As you say, they diagnosed your PCOS where the NHS had failed. I had to pay to see a consultant once when I had a bladder problem and the NHS were keeping me waiting weeks on end for tests and appointments and I was really poorly. I saw the same consultant at the Nuffield as I would have seen at Derriford, but saw him really quickly and got things moving again. I disagree with that sort of thing really, but when it's the only way to get a satisfactory answer sometimes it just has to be done.

Good luck with everything anyway. Hope you get some better answers on the 12th.

Marie


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Michelle
I read your post and just wanted to send you a   and I agree with Marie that maybe you could go down the private route to get things going for you? 
Kazzie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Michelle ~ i'm sorry you had such a tough time at the doctors today. Can you ask for a second opinion? Good luck for your review anyway....i hope they can give you some answers 

Kazzie and Carol        for tomorrow....everything crossed for fabulous BFPs 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy
and to all the other lovely people who have given such support and wise words during the 2ww. Wanted to say thanks now as I don't know how I will be feeling tomorrow - may not be up to posting for a bit (not being negative - just realistic!).

best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow and in the next week.

            

Kazzie xx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Well hello ladies,

Good news my husband got the job...
I had to go into work yesterday though and was not very happy as I had tried to arrange cover and at the last minute it lets you down!
So I went in but took it easy...
Yesterday I had a few dizzy spells (although nothing too serious) I kept having to sit down.
I also had a few mild cramps and one boob more sore than the other although this is normal before I get the dreaded witch!!!!
Kazzie can I say we are going down the private route at the same hospital and I preferred being on NHS so there are some hospitals that  do it better on the NHS!
As for PCOS they diagnosed it without running tests...
Good luck to all the testers today and this weekend...I am off to Rome in a couple of hours so wish me luck....
Tracey


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tracey - Have a fab time in Rome.

Kazzie and Carol - Very best of luck. Thinking of you both and hoping you both get your BFPs.

Marie


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Can I join your thread?  I've just had my first cycle of ICSI and am smack bang in the mid of the dreaded 2ww.. the first week wasn't too bad but I know this week is gonna drag like hell and I will be on obsessive knicker watch!  

I'm due to test on Thurs 31st so think I have a couple of test day buddies on here!?

Good Luck to everyone X x x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Marymac - You do indeed have some test buddies. Myself & Paula are bith testing next Thursday too. Fingers crossed for 3 BFPs on 31st then! How are you finding things? Are you symptom analysing or pretty chilled out? 

Marie


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Tracey&Chris said:


> Well hello ladies,
> 
> Kazzie can I say we are going down the private route at the same hospital and I preferred being on NHS so there are some hospitals that do it better on the NHS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Can't quite believe it but against all the odds a miracle has happened and i have a  .
We are just taking each day as it comes as have been told very little chance for us making it to the end       
Love to others testing today. Thinking of you all.. 

in a daze and thrilled to bits kazzie xxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Marie - not feeling too good today, woke up feeling pretty negative and kept getting all choked up this morning, think its cos bb’s don’t hurt now and had a few stomach cramps (although hardly anything), but then you just perked me up a bit because I remember a couple of times after et I felt really cold, my feet were freezing too, so maybe there could still be good news.  I just keep thinking who am I kidding, its failed the last 6 times why should this go be any different especially as the hospital have only given us a 5% change of it every working because of all the failed goes.  I just want today to be over with, don’t think the weekend will be too bad as have a few things planned its just being here at work.

Will pop back on later to catch up properly.

Paula
xx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

paula
Just wanted to say that my boobs stopped hurting too and I had a few stomach cramps - I did think it was over every other day and was convinced again this morning - just didn't feel pg.. then got pfp! hang on in there 
Kazzie x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Woohoo Kazzie - that's fantastic news!!  Huuuuuge congrats to you and DH!

Paula -   sorry you're feeling negative today.  I was pretty much up and down day by day during the 2ww.  Drive myself   .  Hope your mood picks up soon   

Lully x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Lully
...and for your support!  
Kazzie x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

No probs hun   

You must be over the moon!  Are you at work today?  Or just sitting around mooning at DH?    Have you told anyone yet?

Lully x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Lully
am in a complete daze - lit some candles this morning as I have done every day during 2ww - then thanked dh for lighting them - i couldn't remember doing it! keep looking at each other in a   kind of way. not back at work until sep as work at a uni so very lucky in that respect. Just told one friend - we didn't tell anyone else which has been a huge burden but thought they would worry. trying to decide when to when to tell them - maybe after 12 (hopefully) weeks? How are you keeping?
Kazzie xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I  swear we (well mostly me) were in shock for days.  I was so convinced it hadn't worked.  Ooh so you can have a nice restful first trimester then, lovely.

We have told our closest friends and our immediate family, as we had told them about tx anyway.  Their support was invaluable.  We will probably wait until 10-12 weeks before telling too many others though.

I'm fine thanks.  Loving every minute.   that we make it all the way.

Lully x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic news Kazzie!! Well done!! Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Hi Paula - Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down. My (.)(.) have now completely stopped hurting and seem to be going down as time goes on, so not feeling too great about that. I think if I can get through the weekend without any sign of bleeding I'll be OK, just desperate not to go down the same road as last time. Trying to stay positive. Hope that cold feeling was a good sign for you. Why is this so difficult?!  

Marie


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Kazzie -                                  well done honey, enjoy!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Aw thanks Mary and Julia!!  
Mary: my boobs did the EXACTLY same thing and then my belly seemed to deflate after being bloated...i was asking for the same reassurance as you are so i hope i can give it now. I don't want to raise your hopes but i don't want you to lose hope either.   It seemed the nearer i got to end of 2ww the less noticable my symptoms seemed to be. They would come and go and at one point they seemed to go completely and last night i thought it was definately a no no.  Someone made a very good point that the trigger hormone will eventually wash out of your body and that might cause symptoms to subside. Made perfect sense to me as my boobs were hot, bigger achey in the first week and then half way through (last saturday night) during the evening stopped hurting - were smaller and looked completely different i got myself in a right state..didn't have any implantation bleeding either. Hope you look after yourself at the weekend. I am just taking each day as it comes as odds of reaching full term very unlikelydue to age....but i am so grateful for coming this far....  Kazzie xx
  

Julia: loved all your icons!! really bought it home - dh was laughing at bananas!! sending you lots of       and luck for a bfp
  

Kazzie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Terrific news Kazzie - and thanks for the reassuring stuff about symptoms subsiding away too - although all that's left is the feeling AF's due any minute. Every time (twice a day) I take the progesterone it seems to knock it on the head - so is that helping, or just delaying the inevitable?

Had a blood test yesterday - I think my post about it failed (along with suggestion of going to Mamma Mia - great cheer up flick), but won't know the results until next week, and we've promised not to pee stick it until niece has left on Sunday. At least we're having a giggle, and she's just old enough to heave around any heavy stuff (poor mite). That's two slaves till test day then.

Bright thoughts and babies to everyone

Demelza


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kazzie - Thanks so much for your post. Although we all know these things can happen during 2ww it seems impossible to put it into perspective when it happens to you. I'm having a few cramps now too, so really don't know what to think but planning to lie on the sofa and do nothing today as I just don't feel like making the effort to do anything. Fingers crossed that I get the same result as you next week. 

Demelza - Sounds like you're having fun with your niece. Hope it's managing to take your mind off things a bit!

Marie


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Massive congrats to Kazzie on BFP!!

Marie - I know it's hard but you've got to try to keep a PMA... we all look for symptoms whether good or bad and then completely over analyse them (which I know we just can't help doing as it is so hard not to as we want it so much) but not having sore boobs doesn't mean it's game over.. like others have mentioned, this could be because the HCG shot has warn off?  It's so hard as it really is a rollercoaster, the uncertainty is the hardest thing.. loads of women get AF pains, don't have sore boobs, etc and get BFP so don't give up hope just yet!

I've not really had many symptoms either way other than sore boobs.. I was convinced that my AF pains would start yesterday as usually do 1wk before AF comes but didn't get any (however have now realised that just because they didn't come yesterday doesn't mean they won't as AF isn't necessarily gonna make an appearance on test day and may be few days later)??  I do feel really tired all the time but I think that's quite normal for me anyway!

I've been back at work but have just got myself signed off until after test date as hosp think I may have OHSS as keep getting really short of breath... not worried about the OHSS, just actually quite pleased that I will be off work on test day and leading up to it as I know I would go to pieces if AF made an appearance before test day...

Paula - I see that you'll be testing on the same day as me & Marie?  Fingers crossed for the 3 of us x x x 

Good Luck to everyone else who is testing soon X


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Marie

Did you say you had been feeling cold too? I couldn't believe it was july  a few days ago - lots of layers, DH and cat and still shivering in bed? It would have been a week post transfer though, so stretching my happy hopes a bit perhaps...

Niece helping me dry parsley, make ginger beer and frame wedding photos, as well as providing me with an excuse to watch open air Wind in the Willows and sing Abba songs constantly, so she can come back any time. All fingers and toes crossed, this could be a very wierd but wonderful way of having a honeymoon baby - got back from a week in Spain to find a donor was waiting for us. Bit of a shock!

Demelza


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I felt really cold too   oh and lots of AF type pains and a dull backache!

Good luck ladies!

Lully x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Actually I'm really cold again today (except for a 15 minute spell of being REALLY hot an hour or so ago). Maybe it's a good sign....so hard to know. DP has just phoned to see if I'm OK - I was (ish) til he phoned, then burst into tears when he asked. Wish I could just go to sleep and wake up next Thursday!! I think they should start offering 2 week sedation after ET - I'd be willing to pay alot of money for it!!  

Marymac - Glad you have some time off work - I couldn't bear being at work around test day, it must put so much additional pressure on especially if everyone knows you are having tx. Hope you don't have OHSS - make sure you drink lots and rest and do as you're told!

Demelza - Sounds like you and your niece are having a lovely time.  

Lully - Really appreciate you still posting and helping out with some good advice and kind words. It's so easy to get your result then log off and let everyone else get on with it, so thanks very much hun.  

Don't really feel in the mood to do anything constructive today, so heading back to the sofa with my book!

Marie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon ladies,

been reading through the posts and it just goes to show really, all the symptoms we get, don't really mean sod all because there's no guarantee they're pg or af signs, suppose we just have to wait and see.  All I know if this 2ww seems to be the longest one ever and I hate it!  Roll on Thursday, although I know from past experience come Wednesday I'll be wishing test day wasn't so close!


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been on FF nearly all morning, not being able to concentrate on work at all. 

I was freezing last weekend from Friday to Monday with the odd hot flush, then Tuesday onwards my temperature has been rising. Today, i feel warm, especially my hands, also had tummy/back aches again today - which had disappeared for a couple of days. The closer it gets the harder it is to stay positive don't you think? 

For everyone waiting.... stay with us embies
xx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Lully and all,

Seconded - staying on after your wonderful news to give words of wisdom and hope to the rest of us is really appreciated. 

Definately not up to normal energy levels, even 2WW + 1 day and still waiting to test. Going for a nap.Working from home rocks!

Hang on in there folks.

Demelza


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Soph   

Yes I agree it defo gets harder as the 2ww progresses.  I'm just glad I was at work for the second week otherwise I would have been climbing the walls at home!

I got to the point where I was desperate to know - as much as anything to put myself out of my misery    The last couple of days I convinced myself AF was on her way and was such an irritable cow!!

You just can never tell and that's the hardest part   

Lully x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

I know Lully,  PMA all the way - just soooo hard!! 

Thanks for your advice, it made me smile the other day when i saw your name next to the "waiting for 1st scan" link...... good luck! 

We're out tomorrow night for the first time really since we started treatment, no doubt questions will be asked and assumptions will be made why i'm not drinking. Just hope this time their asssumptions are right!


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

now I may sound thick but what does PMA stand for?  that's a new one to me.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Paula - PMA is Positive Mental Attitude!

Soph, it makes me smile too   

I had my works summer ball while on the 2ww - FREE bar for 6 hours.  J2o all the way for me!  Did have a few sips of wine to keep up appearances though.  We were on the table with all the Directors so I just said to others I couldn't really get drunk cos we were sitting with 'the grown-ups' and needed to behave!

Hope you have a lovely evening out.  We are out to dinner tonight for my baby sister's 21st, bless her.  At least we won't have to worry about taxis!

Lully x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

hi 
Demelza: know what you mean about the progesterone - i also wondered how much it was playing a part in changing symptoms - now feel it was down to bfp (in my case) but difficult to know for sure?? looked at 2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults  it's a guide but again not everone will have the same symptoms.Really great that niece is with you - hard not to think about this stuff I know, but it's lovely to have some auntie time - i worship the ground my niece walks on - i absolutley idolise her !!!
take care and fingers crossed for you Kazzie xxxx 

Mary11: boy are you right about putting it into perspective.....we all deserve a medal for going through it!! I was asking for reassurance on here and obsessively comparing symptoms with others - and this is where it's so difficult as everyone varies so much. I worried when i got cramps - one night it felt like a stabbing pain really bad - then when i didn't get them i started to worry about that ..so really i am 'the useless one' when giving advice/reassurance - i didn't ruddy take it myself!!! Last night all symptoms were fading...i wanted those cramps to come back - there is just no rhyme or reason.....still want to reassure you... could really do with a 2ww survival guide to get us through it. ...sorry for babbling on.. stay on sofa and take care. Lots of luck and best wishes - xxx-Kazzie xxxx 

Marymac930: thank you for kind wishes. Really glad you are having time off work to look after yourself.
As you say _we all look for symptoms whether good or bad and then completely over analyse them _ -and I am guilty of this too.
Hope you look after youself and take each day at a time- I had to do that in the end as I was torturing myself and that's no good... 
love and luck to you Kazzie 

Paula  : Yes - the 2ww is hard..had no idea myself until now. Just have lots of admiration for all us.... 
Best of luck Paula.... 

Hope i haven't been repeating myself ...have bit of brain fog (no change there then). 
Spoke to clinic who are cautiously pleased for me .. it will be amazing if i get to 6 weeks..not being negative or ungrateful but clinic have rammed it home that I HAVE to be realistic I may never have more than a BFP for which i am truly, truly grateful for , am thrilled to bits !!!!!!- never even expected to get this far as stats for me going full term...about zero.feel very humble..am praying I will get to the end of this week but know it's sensible (and the clinic's advice) to make the most of each day ...so grateful to clinic for taking me on despite their concerns. Going to spend a bit of time with DH now but am thinkin go everyone here - how could I not - I know how it feels.........Kazzie xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kazzie - Thank you so much for all your advice and support. I truly do hope that you defy medical opinion and carry on right through. It sounds like you are prepared for the worst which I suppose is sensible, but also optimistic that things could be OK. Have they given you any extra advice, or are you having blood tests or anything more than anyone else to keep an eye on things? Why are they so pesimistic about your chances? Wishing you bucketloads of   hun.

Lully - Have a lovely evening out. You deserve it after all you've been through!

SophJ - Hope you have a lovely time tomorrow evening and other people's comments and assumptions don't get to you too much!! You could always say you've had a bit of an upset stomach and don't want to risk drinking - that's what I said last time I went out. This IVF lark turns us all into such liars!!

Demelza - Hope you had a good nap. I had half an hour on the sofa this afternoon, which is fairly normal at the moment. Don't know if I really need it any more, or if I've just got into the habit of it!

Marie


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Please ladies, keep your chat about afternoon naps to yourselves - I'm yawning my head off sat at my desk and you're making me jealous!!   

Only another hour to go though and then it's the weekend   

Lully x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Half an hour for me - i can't wait!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

SophJ said:


> Half an hour for me - i can't wait!


Show off!


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi 

marymac, paula and marie im testing the day after you!!!  i posted a few days back but have trouble keeping up!

im symptom watching too. it drives you nuts eh? i have tender..ish boobs, prod prod prod!  bit tired but like you marymac think thats normal for me but im allowing myself to rest cos im on the wonderful 2ww. normally i wud feel too guilty! hardly any AF pains ....im willing & willing to have more, when i do i smile to myself ....but then i.... i  panic!  
its my 4th attempt and it doesnt matter how prepared one is it never gets any easier........its impossible not to symptom spot.......i too would like heavy sedation until next friday!  but i guess we are all on the home straight now! 

Kazzie fantastic news! thrilled for you   

can i go nuts with you guys


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Kazzie why are the clinic not being more encouraging??  
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi girls 

Is it ok if I join you? I have just completed my second IVF at GCRM in Glasgow. Just had ET today and have 1 grade 1 embie on board (called Brian). My OTD is 7 August so I will have to wait and see if anyone else will be joining me on that date 

Good luck to all of you 2wwers  

Take care
Emmy (and Brian ) xx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

To all those who have been at work today - Woohoo it's the weekend now!! (hope you've all finished work by now anyway!!   )

Tixy - It's always good to have someone else to go nuts with - welcome to the club!! I think there are quite a few of testing around the end of next week now.

Emmy - Hi! Have posted congrats to you and Brian on the other thread. Nice to have you here on the 2ww board too. 

Well, I'm still analysing away. DP out tonight so another night to dwell on it on my own......

Marie


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Kazzie - why are your clinic not optimistic, how old r u if u don't mind me asking??

Marie - i have another week off work, it is great being off on 2ww isn't it, when r u back?

Emmypops - congrats on being PUPO, welcome to the madness!!!

Tixy - yep with u there on symptom watching, i have had a few mild af pains and thing it is good then worry it isn't, we will all be totally mad at the end of all this   

SophJ - have a lovely time tomorrow night, hope u think of a good excuse for not drinking!!

Good luck to anyone testing over the weekend      

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all

And welcome to Emmy and Brian. When we got back to our room post transfer in Barcelona the news was full of US lenders Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae hanging on in there... so that's what we christened our two embryos. As a friend said, he hopes they are not costing US$5 trillion - it just feels like it!

Do feel for you ladies who are back at work and trying not to snooze in the loos. Looking at some old papers yesterday we saw some stuff about employers like HSBC and Asda offering paid time off for IVF, and that employers in general are getting better (and having to get better) about accommodating treatment. So I hope you're all being well treated. It's SO hard keeping schtum - and available -when freelance while mumbling yet again about "medical stuff". But I do get the naps....

Enjoy the weekend - hope you are all being pampered at least at home.

Demelza


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Julia, Tixy, Mary11 & Julia G
sorry - never got round to doing the signature thingy at the bottom that gives all your background otherwise it would have explained! My age - 47 - is the reason..  took a long journey to get to this point - won't go in to all the details (part of the reason was painful condition). It helped that I had good results for AMH etc but age is still the over riding factor. The Lister this year have been absolutely fantastic - supportive and caring - I think they are concerned that I will raise my hopes too much and right at the beginning gave us advice and stats to show us the difficulties we were facing - hence the one day at a time - let's see what happens approach..I cannot thank them enough for giving us this chance - whatever the outcome. I'm also grateful to a  clinic in Scotland - GCRM - only ever had a telephone consultation and AMH blood test but it got me started! Will be away for bit..hope you all take care . thinking of you.
Kazzie xxx      
praying to get through tonight and eventually the rest of this week   - one day at a time.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Kazzie - good luck honey, i so hope you proof them all wrong!!!!         

Julia
xxxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah me too Kazzie! you show em girl! your story gives us older mums-to-be the inspiration we need! sending you bucket loads of PMA! 
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah - what they said!!   

Marie


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Julia - I'm not back til 11th Aug, as I have one week annual leave after being signed off til Sun 3rd. It's great being home, but I had a letter today saying I go down to half pay as of Monday which I wasn't expecting, so it doesn't feel quite so great any more. Just to really top off my crap day DP has not only gone out, but has informed me that he won't be back til really late (after midnight). Why can't men just be a little more thoughtful sometimes?  

How are you feeling? Still keeping that PMA?

Rose - Hi, welcome to the board, and congratulations on being PUPO! Make sure you get lots of rest - absolutely NO housework!!  

Marie


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Rose

I had my ET today as well and my test date is 7 August - look forward to being your 2ww buddy  

I can imagine that will be a tricky one to explain to your work colleagues but I so hope you get the chance  

Let the madness commence  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

THANKS GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Thinking of you all - wishing you all the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

             

Kazzie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Can I ask how u get those ticker thingies? I am not a technical whizz I'm afraid 

Emmy xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Emmy - you have to set it u via the www.tickerfactory.com website, then copy the infor it gives u for FF, the 1st section(out of 3 i think) then paste it into you profile at bottom under your signature info!! Hope this helps.

Rose - welcome and good luck!!!

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tracey* ~ yay, well done your DH.......you must be both so pleased. Have a fabulous time in Rome 

*Hi Marymac* ~ welcome to the thread.....hope the OHSS eases up soon hun although it can be a good sign. Call your clinic if you need to though 

*Emmy* ~ welcome to you too (and to the lovely Brian of course ) Loads of luck   If you want to add a ticker you need to go to somewhere like tickerfactory.com (you can just click on someone else's ticker and it will take you there) You create your ticker and then you need to copy the BBCode and paste it into your signature box in your profile. Hope that helps 

*Rose* ~ hi there...welcome to the thread. That has to be a good sign that your testing on 08/08/08 and you had 8 embies!! Much luck and 

*Kazzie* ~ i know I've IMed but wanted to say congratulations here too  I really will be keeping everything crossed that it all goes well for you hun 

*Hi Marie, Julia, Demelza, Paula, Soph, Lully and Tixy* ~ have a lovely weekend everyone 

Off to watch the Masterchef final now.....take care everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear Rose,

Wishing you all the strenth and love possible to cope with such a complicated situation... and I was just hoping that things were getting a bit easier with all of you who have to do this while negotiating leave etc at work, while keeping your private life private.

I hope you have a really supportive network of friends and family - and the FF ladies are of course the best. Really hoping for positive news for you - you deserve it.

Take care

Demelza


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Woohoo!!! I've just made myself a ticker!!! Thanks for the help ladies - I've been a member since October and never looked at making a ticker as I thought it would be much too complicated for someone as computer illiterate as me, but you made it so easy! Hopefully I'll get the chance to make several more in the next weeks and months for scans, EDD etc!!

Rose - Sorry to hear things have been so tough for you. I can't begin to imagine what you have been through. And going through tx on your own must be so difficult. Well done for being brave enough to go for it. You deserve every bit of luck available!! Keeping everything well & truly crossed that you get the result you deserve.

Marie


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Goodmorning ladies,

Could I possibly join you?  I had my et yesterday, 2 embies are now on board the mothership, both grade 1.  So  we are    we get a BFP.  I had icsi, it's our 2nd go, last time we had 1 embie and a bfp but a mmc at 7 weeks.  Today I am feeling great a few af type pains but very mild but have had them since ec and very bloated belly!!  I test on August 5th

Good luck to all of you and I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing.

Lots of love Angie x


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi ladies,

sorry been awol but just wanted to take sometime out as it was a bfn for dh and i..just got back today as had gone away to get a break from it all....good luck to everyone.

babylove
xxx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Angeljoy - Welcome to the thread! I only joined yesterday as I had my ET then too and have one grade 1 embie on board. My test date is 7 Aug. I look forward to being your 2ww buddy  

Babylove - So sorry   

Rose - Wow just read your story and think you are an amazing lady - I so hope it all works out for you   

Have a good weekend everyone

Emmy xx


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a BFN for us as well........ OTD was today, but the dreaded AF arived yesterday.  Totally gutted.......

This may mean the end of the road for us TTC, as I don't think our current clinic will support another cycle of IVF, given I'm a poor responder.  We're going to take some time out, speak with our clinic, and consider whether we try to move clinincs (not sure how we go about doing this?), or whether we just move on with life and accept things the way they are, or consider donor eggs or adoption.....

Each cycle has been increasingly harder to deal with, and I think we both feel worn out with it all.

Rose - I take my hat off to you in going thrugh this whole thing effectively alone - you are very brave, and I wish you all the very best of luck with it.

Babylove - sorry to hear your news too.....

To everyone else, best of luck what ever stage you're at.

L-J


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

L J and babylove - so so sorry girls     

take care of yourselves

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

So sorry too for LJ and Babylove,

LJ - we found moving clinics really easy (from Bristol to Lister - our original consultant sent a referral letter). Bristol had said I was a poor responder too and had a very high chance (80-90%)of not responding to the drugs again after our first attempt. We moved to the Lister, short protocol, higher dose of Gonal F, and I went from no follicles to 8, with one grade 2 transferred. Sadly no luck, but we did feel we'd had a better shot at it. Zita West says it can be really productive to move clinic if your existing one seems to have run out of ideas.

I'm testing tomorrow on a donor egg cycle (Barcelona). A year ago I wouldn't have even considered it, and got upset whenever the professionals mentioned it. But after a revelation last autumn when I realised how much I wanted to have DH's child, and "cooking it" would be enough for me, I had a complete change of heart. One thing we have learnt on this surreal journey is 'never say never'. I started out thinking I didn't want IVF, let alone ICSI, and now we are having ICSI with egg donation!

I hope you have some healing time out - so sorry for you both again.

Demelza


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

morning girlies!

oh! poop im so sorry L-J!    .....take time out hon! you need to heal before you can focus on any future plans xxxx



Rose welcome honey? 

Marie get you and you ticker woo-hoo!

hows the PMA today? mine has come flooding back?? plenty to share round if anyone is in need 

LOL Tix xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Can I join?

My test day is 2nd Aug, is there any others testing near that date?

I had 2 frozen embryo's put back on Wednesday, its our 9th 2ww, and I hope this one is one to rememeber, I've had 3 M/C's previously so I am nervous, but for now I'll stay positive.

Good luck all.  

Poppins x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi poppins im testing Aug 1st!  there are quite a few girlies testing JULY 31st. 
GOODLUCK  XXX


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello ladies!

Angie - Welcome to the 2ww board! Wishing you all the luck in the world, and hoping you get your BFP on 5th August.

Babylove - NIce of you to pop back. Glad you had a break - hope it helped  

L-J - So sorry hun. Take some time out and consider all your options, and have some lovely time with DH and some 'me time'.  

Demelza - Good luck for testing tomorrow!  

Tixy - Glad you're impressed with my ticker efforts!!   . PMA is still not great and DP certainly isn't helping matters. I've given up trying to talk to him now and have decided to spend the rest of this 2ww with you lovely lot instead!!

Poppins - Hello & welcome! As tixy says, there are a few of us testing around the same time as you, so fingers crossed for a whole heap of BFPs!!

Marie


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Marie- whats wrong with DP?? is he just struggling with the 2ww aswell? 

i have been busy making a raberry pavlova- curtesy of nigella lawson........just the tonic! 

LOL EVERYONE XXXX


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know Tixy, he just doesn't seem to be taking any of this on board. He knew I was feeling pretty [email protected] yesterday and not only decided to carry on and have band practice last night, but decided to go out to see a band afterwards too. As far as I was concerned that meant he wasn't here to give me any support when I really needed it, and going out afterwards meant that he didn't get home until well after midnight. He never asks how I feel, and just doesn't seem that interested. Don't know if he can't get involved because it's getting to him too, or if he really doesn't understand how difficult this is for me. I just can't be bothered trying to talk to him about any of it anymore.  

Sorry to be such a misery!

Marie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Babylove* ~ ah hun, I'm sorry to see your news......many hugs 

*L-J* ~ so sad for you too hun......i hope some time out will help you decide which way to go. Take care and many hugs 
*
Demelza* ~ good luck for your test tomorrow  

*Marie* (((hugs))) You're not a misery hun.....that's what this thread is for too. In my experience DHs are really good at carrying on as if nothing is happening....mine was the same. I think IF can test the strongest relationships. Take care xx

*Hi Angie and Poppins* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck coming your way  

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

LizzyB said:


> *Kazzie* ~ i know I've IMed but wanted to say congratulations here too  I really will be keeping everything crossed that it all goes well for you hun
> 
> *Lizzy* xxx
> 
> ...


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Morning All, it's hard to keep up after not having been on here for a couple of days!

Welcome to the newies - Tixy, Emmy (& Brian), Rose, Angie & Poppins  - good luck to you on the 2ww - you're in safe hands here to go completely loopy (sorry if I've missed anyone?)

Babylove & L-J, so sorry it didn't work for you guys X x x

Paula & Marie  my test day buddies, how are you ladies feeling? I've been pretty up and down the past couple of days and am running out of PMA fast.. My boobs seem to be deflating and not so sore (which could be a sign HcG has warn off) however am preparing myself for the worst.. haven't had any other negative symptoms but I suppose it's sort of easier to prepare oneself to expect the worst rather than being taken by surprise by it on OTD.. I also know I'm gonna find it really hard not to test a couple of days early as the suspense is killing me.. Me & DP are off to Cornwall for a long w/e on Thurs and I'd kinda like to know before OTD so I'm not a complete misery when we're heading down there as I know I will just want to curl up in a ball and go to bed! Marie - sorry to hear that you're having DH issues, don't think it's isn't cos he doesn't care, remember that men are from Mars and their way of coping with things is generally to just carry on as normal as they think that they are being strong for us, they often just don't say anything because they don't know what to say X

Sophj - completely agree with you that it gets harder as it gets closer to OTD.. how was your night out not drinking? I went out Fri night for a friends b'day which ended up being a complete disaster as I had to endure comments such as being told I was very 'wise' not to have any children (as all girls out have kids apart from me) and another girl figured out that I must be trying as not drinking and she was drunk and got really excited screaming 'oh my god, you're trying for a baby, oh it's soooooo wonderful, you'll make such a great mum, oh I'm so excited for you!' Obviously, she didn't mean anything horrible by this & just assumed that I would get preg first time I tried like she did but it really upset me as it's not what you need someone screaming at you when you're midway through the 2ww! So, I hope you didn't have to endure any such passing comments!

Rose - wow, I've just read the story about your journey and am blown away by your bravery.. this journey is hard enough with a partner.. I think you are a real inspiration and pray it works for you X

Kazzie - you must be over the moon to have got your BFP, keep up your PMA and enjoy every day X

Tixy - I see that you've made raspberry pavlova - have you every tried Sainsburys Raspberry Pavlova ice cream - it is absolutely delicious!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, it's hard to keep up!

Good Luck to everyone and enjoy the sunshine X x x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Come on you ladies!  Keep up the       

Got everything crossed for you all   

Lully x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Marymac:



marymac930 said:


> I've been pretty up and down the past couple of days and am running out of PMA fast.. My boobs seem to be deflating and not so sore (which could be a sign HcG has warn off) however am preparing myself for the worst.. haven't had any other negative symptoms but I suppose it's sort of easier to prepare oneself to expect the worst rather than being taken by surprise by it on OTD..
> 
> MaryMac: Just felt I wanted to write to you..As i said to someone else on here : _don't want to raise your hopes but also don't want you to lose hope _ I can only give you my own experience: this is exactly what this happened to me too - - posted a very similar message to yours - it was around 7/8 days after ET (3 day old embies) as I had fallen asleep on sofa and woke up to find boobs had deflated and felt less bloated - it was that quick. Got myself into a right state - lovely ladies on here got me through it.  In fact it is still happening on and off - so still get fearful but trying to take each day at a time. Look after yourself and spoil yourself rotten xxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for your support & kind words ladies - it makes such a difference. Have spoken to DP this morning and hopefully he has started listening to me - only time will tell. Still fairly positive, but really worried that I will start bleeding now like last time. Only a few days to go, but they will be the longest days of my life!!

Marymac - We live in Cornwall - where abouts are you heading? It's lovely weather here at the moment, so hopefully it will stay like that for you, and you can come and celebrate your BFP in the sun!!

Rose - Good to hear you're resting - keep it up!!

Well, I'm hoping that DP and I are going to get on well enough to have a day out today. No idea what we might do, but fingers crossed it will help build some bridges. Hope everyone else has a good day.

Marie


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi ladies

Could I join you as well, please? I just read your thread and had a very emotional ride, especially seeing that there is a lady on her own and one on her 9th roller coaster, total respect to you two!   

My test day is this Friday, 1.8. and I am sure I will be on line quite a bit in the next few days if I can get out of my hammock  
I think Tixy you are on the same day like me, may be we can test at the same time, may be at 0.01am 

Lots of luck to all of you!
 puppsy

PS. I got the AF symptoms every day since day 6 after ET and since seeing your messages here I have more and more hope again as I thought it would be like last time, a very slow, nasty oncoming AF 
 NO AF THIS TIME     but rather


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Kazzie - thanks for your message, it has cheered me up!  Even if it doesn't work this time, I need to keep my PMA that I will get what I want in the end, it just might not be this time!

Marie - glad things are better with your DH, it's so important to talk things through and continue communicating with each other as bottling things up can be destructive.. enjoy your day out... We're heading to a secluded B&B in a place called St Ewe which is near Mevagissey.. I've been to Cornwall loads of times as an ex used to live down there in Boscastle but have never been to the south coast part so looking forward to exploring - fingers crossed the weather will hold out for us!  Whereabouts do you live?

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine X x x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi lovely girlies- so many names, i cant keep up with the thread!  

Puppsy- Im up for testing at that time! if i havent weakened in the meantime! 

Marie- maybe DP is just scared, men dont really express themselves like us lot eh? they go into their 'caves' ...........not making excuses just a thought! 

PMA good here still.......   saying them for us all! 

XXX


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I am having a negative day, woke up and (.)(.) have deflated and are not sore, keep prodding them but nothing    feel like curling up in a ball and crying but that won't get me far will it. I know there has been loads of posts on this but last year when i got a BFP my (.)(.) were mega sore, but then i keep telling myself that that pregnancy wasn't viable so don't want same symptoms, but on my FET that was BFN (.)(.) were sore for a bit then eased off. I hate this 2ww and i am not even halfway there    

Sorry for the me post but am losing my PMA!!!

Will be back later when feeling better

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Julia your HCG will have worn off now hence side effects subsiding such as sore boobs! so dont despair. remember also the drugs mimick alot of pregnancy symptoms, which at this stage of the game just messes with your head. i also think at the half-way mark we hit a wall, i did a few days ago, terrible!!!! its hard, i do it, we all do it but we really should not analyse symptoms....its pointless and counterproductive. because both, symptoms and no symptoms, can equally mean BFP or BFN! the only REAL way of knowing is from that EPS on test day! you just gotta stay positive, take a day at a time! dont think too far ahead and try to enjoy! remember PUPO! deal with a BFN if and when it comes otherwise

PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL & HUGS 
Tix xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,  

Thank you for the welcome everyone, will have to read up and catch up with you all!

Julia, I have never had sore (.)(.)'s on my positive tests so try not to worry, its normally the progesterone that cause's the sign's as your body's getting used to it? still I know its hard but hang in there!  

Marie, Enjoy your time with DH, its tough to get through the last stage its bound to get tense, DH and I have been through a lot of 2ww's and I remeber the first few were hell!

Mary, Enjoy your brake away too!

Tixi, Hi and good luck!

Puppsy, Hi and good luck!

Rose, Hi and yes keep chatting to those embies I do it too! 

Angie, Hi and good luck!

Lizzi, Thanks also!

Demelza, Hope you get a lovely surprise today!  

Hello to everyone else too!

I'm so hot, I can only have my windows open a tiny bit as I have 2 indoor cats, and the pc is up in the top of the house 2nd floor up! I'm off back downstairs were its nice and cool!  

Poppins x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi you lovely supportive bunch - I hope you're out in the sunshine feeling all those lovely summer vibes.

Big thanks to all of you who posted good lucks for my test today. Finally dropped off gorgeous niece so could test - but nerves meant I couldn't pee for hours! BFN sadly -gutted of course, especially as it's now 17 days post transfer and no AF - I guess it must be the progesterone and the estrogen patches delaying it. Spanish clinic insisted on blood tests so still waiting for the results of a test I had last thursday for the final word. But hanging on by less than a thread and realistically know it's all over.

We could go straight on to a frozen embryo cycle (if we could emotionally bear it) - I have less work in the summer but am pretty busy in the autumn. But what's most important? I do wonder if I should be letting my body get back to normal - even though I'm 43 I've had regular periods and ovulation, with no endometrial problems. Just old and DH with dodgy sperm count! But after months on the pill waiting for a donor my endometrium was less thick than it should be pre-implantation. Any thoughts?

Lots of love and luck to all -especially the ladies still to test, and an extra hug to the amazing strong Rose.

Demelza


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Poor Demelza  , it is good to be realistic but also hang on in your thread of hope, the old witch has not come around yet and your pee might not have been concentrated enough (you know what I mean..) I have found that thinking of another cycle or any other options has comforted the pain of the bfn news. May be thinking that you have a frozen one and could get straight to another cycle might help you in this ****ty time   
big hug
puppsy


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Demelza. Hope things work out for you in the future.

Julia - Sorry to hear you're feeling down too hun. Try not to take too much notice of those symptoms/non symptoms. Easier said than done, I know. Maybe I should practice what I preach.

Marymac - I don't know that area too well, but I know it's a lovely place. We live in a place called Callington - it's just about 10 miles from the Tamar Bridge.

Hi Pupsy - Welcome to the thread. Good luck for testing on Friday.

Tixy - Hi and thanks for the words of wisdom as usual.

Well, DP & I have had a good day out and things seem much better. However, I'm a bit concerned now & losing PMA due to a very small amount of brown staining when I wiped an hour or so ago. Only a tiny bit I know, but this is exactly what happened last time ay about this stage.

Hope everyone has had some lovely sun to enjoy like us today.

Marie


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Havent been around for a while...but Im back now and on day4 of my 2ww..!!!  
This is my 3rd go and it feels totally different to the first 2 goes so Im taking this as a good sign!!! lol

Rachel..xxx


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Marie, I've just wiped and found some thick brown discharge too so know how scared you must be.. there was only a little bit but enough to tell me it hasnt worked and the evil AF is on her way... boobs have completely deflated too... I know some girls have experienced this and gone on to have BFP but I just know in my heart that won't be me... I hope it doesn't mean that for you though

Now I just want AF to hurry up and make an appearance so I can get through to next month to have another go...

Sorry for the negativity but I know it hasn't worked for me this time.. but I always told myself it wouldn't work first time.. I guess I had just given myself false hope as everything had been so positive up until now... 

At least it's been a lovely sunny day though!

Hope everyone else is doing ok X x x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Marie and Marymac,

Hang on in there - it's not over till it's over. Sending you lots of hope. 

Do what I say not I do, however. After BFN I'm heading to the duvet and a tub of ice cream. Bah humbug

Take care

Demelza


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Marie & Marymac - come on ladies don't give up hope, not yet, remember its not over until the fat lady sings and she ain't singing yet.  We still have 3.5 days until test day surely we can stay positive until then.  Ha ark at me, no doubt by tomorrow I'll be feeling really negative again, especially once I'm back behind my desk at work, I have too much thinking time then.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the hot weather.  I'm sorry to the girls who have had BFN's over the last couple of days, take time out and look after yourselves.

I so much prefer posting on here when I'm at work, cos I can cut and paste all my individual posts.

Not really much to report from me, I'm not quite sure how I'm feeling really, one minute I think its worked then the next I think who am I kidding.  Have a few niggly little pains mainly around the left hand side of my tum but apart from that and the hot flushes (although that could be the weather) there's not much else.  BB's are only slightly tender now, although do hurt when I lay on my tummy, well hurt until I get comfy that is.  I feel really really bloated but I think thats because of all the water I'm drinking and I don't suppose all the chocolate I'm scoffing is helping really!

Anyways not looking forward to the next 3 days at work as know they'll go slow but I'll try and get on here a few times throughout the day as long as the boss isn't around!

Speak to you all tomorrow.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Marie and Marymac.......its certainly not over. it not too late for implantation and also bleeding/spotting is common in early pregnancy! on my 1st Tx i bled quite heavily and still got BFP....i know i m/c but just to say it aint over! 

Demelza what can i say hon.......what a pile of pants! im so so sorry. 

Paula and everyone else keep that PMA going........none of us know until test day so remember PUPO!  

LOL Tix xxx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Would anyone mind if I joined in  

I'm on day 3 after ET (25.07) - OTD 08.08   - Feeling like the longest 2 weeks of my life ! 

I've been resting up for the past few days - enjoying the sunshine ! - as for symptoms all I can say if that I have felt some lower abb pain like at the front of my belly   - been trying not to stress too much about it though   still trying to think lots of     and    .

Lots of love, luck and babydust to you all testing in the next few days  

      

Mrs D x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

just wanted to wish all this week's testers all the luck in the world        to u all. We are going on holiday tomorrow to lake district until Friday so incase i can't get online though the week wanted to let u all know i will be thinking of u!!

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning ladies!

Welcome to Earthspirit & Mrs D! Just to say this is a fab board with so many supportive and lovely people, you will feel very at home here during your 2ww. Hope all works out for you both.

Marymac - I'm a firm believer in people knowing their own bodies, and how they feel, but hoping you're wrong and this is not the end for you hun. Sending you lots of   and   

Paula - I've been having hot flushes too, and can't decide if it's me or the weather!! Hope work isn't too much of a drag for you this week, and the boss stays out of the way so you can spend plenty of time on FF and not much time working!  

Julia - Have PM'd you, but have a lovely holiday. 

Thank you all for your support & kind words (again!!). Not much change here. Tiny amount of brown again this morning, and AF cramps are worse. I think if it's going to go wrong, today will be the day. If I get through today with no more brown stuff the PMA may return a bit. The next 3 days cannot go quickly enough!!

 and    and   to all.

Marie


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Morning ladies 

oh Marie, I wish you lots and lots of strength and Good luck for today, if you think today is the day. Best not to look at all and wear black panties. I know it is hardly an option , but after all, there are still three days to go and only the test will definitely say no or of course yes   Keep on the positive side  

Welcome to the other late comers, and lots of luck to you all! We all so much deserve it   
I am sure we will find this thread the best help during this time. No lover, no friend can give us the support as another woman who goes through the same. 

Anyway, something on a funnier note, has anybody watched the chili competition on BB last night - I know it is a crap programme... no excuse! but I laughed so much, crying out for 15 minutes, waking up all the people in the house including our 80 year old partly deaf neighbours.... and the best, my AF pain disappeared as my belly muscles started hurting soooo much. May be this is the cure for AF  ? And the embies saw how good they got it in me, feeling lots of positive vibes - that should do the trick to convince them, or?   Going completely nuts, I know...

But in this spirit, lots of   moments to all of you in this tough time!

 to all of you
puppsy


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

morning EVERYONE! 

Hi earthspirit what a lovely username! 

Puppsy- laughing is great therapy eh? cant bare BB but im so glad it made you giggle, maybe i should have seen it! 

Marie- got EVERYTHING crossed hon!   

Marymac- everything crossed for you too hon!   

Julia- happy holidays!

well im still holding it together ....just.....doesnt matter how many times you do this dam 2ww it never gets any easier! 
off to do my diary!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Mary & Marie, Hang in there is all I can say,   and best of luck to you both,  

Mrs D, Welcome, and good luck!

Its hot!  

Hi to everyone else hope you get to enjoy a bit of sunshine, no major sunbathing though girls!  

Poppins 5dpt x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

rain here!   ....still the plants and veg need it! 

how are you doin Poppins? your 9th 2ww??  ...all i can say is you are one incredibly brave and strong lady! what an inspiration you are!  XXX


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon everyone.

Mrs D – welcome to the board, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Julia – have a lovely time at the Lake District, looks like you’re gonna have really good weather for it too.

Marie – I really hope you don’t have bad news today, keep strong lovey, 2 more days to go after today.

Puppsy – glad you’re feeling positive, keep at it.  I saw bits of BB yesterday but have recorded it so will catch up properly tonight, did see some of the chilli part though, very amusing!

Tixy – I agree it doesn’t get any easier, if anything it gets harder, I find I compare each go and think oh well I felt like this last time and it didn’t work blah blah.

Well work isn't too bad today, its already 12.30, I've managed to keep myself busy so far and I've decided I just need to try and enjoy the thought that maybe I am pg, I'm actually starting to wish Thursday away now because I know then that is the day I'm either gonna be really happy or absolutely devastated. lets hope I'll be feeling happy.

Oh well off to lunch so will try and pop back later.

Love
Paula
xx


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi again,

So sorry to hear about some of the news, i am almost at test day myself and one minute am convinced its worked and the next am telling myself to not think like that. This has been the longest 2 weeks of my entire life! Apart from the odd sharp niggle right in the centre of my tummy all my other symptoms have gone... I think. 

DH wanted to test yesterday but i talked him out of it. Does anyone know why some clinics test 14 days after ET and some 16? 

Marymac - try and stay positive, could be implantation or something.... Saturday went fine thanks for asking. People obviously noticed and at one point when DH had gone to the loo, i got the questions.... one even said "We thought you were having IVF or something because you'd had time off work"..... I blagged it by saying I was on antibiotics, don't think it washed though but don't really care!!

Please stay with us little embies, not long to wait now......xxxx


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies! Hope everyone is ok today?

Thanks for all your words of encouragement.. I'm still pretty sure it's game over this time as bleeding is getting heavier and redder.. I'm so, so thankful for this site though as all your kind words and absolute understanding of the ups and downs of this process make things easier to deal with.. esp when there are so many ladies who have been through so much & are truly inspirational.. my friends try to support me and say the right thing but it generally always ends up being the wrong thing cos they don't understand whereas all of you do.. so *thankyou*!!

Paula - glad you're still hanging in there, hope work isn't too unbearable, at least it should help the time pass more quickly? I'm at home becoming obsessed with gardening (old before my time!!)

Marie - How you doin - hope you're holding out ok?

Welcome to Earthspirit & Mrs D - this place it an absolute when you're on your 2ww!!

Julia - have a fab time in Lake District - whereabouts are you going there? I've never been but it's somewhere I've always wanted to visit

Puppsy - I have to admit that I too am a bit of a BB addict although I missed last nights episode as DP wanted to watch War of the Worlds! Sounds like I missed a good'un though.. laughter is definately one of the best medicines EVER!

Poppins, Tixy & Lully - hope you lovely ladies are ok?

Demelza - hope you're ok hun? It's cruel that AF is so late as although you've tested negative, it must be playing with your mind that it could be wrong? Don't know about you but I just want AF to properly make an appearance now so I can get that out of the way and focus on what to do next.. onwards & upwards! Thanks for all your kinds words & encouragement X

Hope everyone's making the most of the sunshine as we're forecast torrential downpours starting some point this afternoon - good old English summer weather!!

Take care peeps

Mary x


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Sophj, just realised I missed you off my post - sorry about that!  Glad Sat night went ok although it must have been hard to manage people questions esp when they figured they'd sussed about IVF - why can't people just mind their own!?  

Good luck with testing - not long now! X


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Marymac, 
stay in, there might also be blood when you got a bfp, I read this quite often. But if a nasty negative comes along, then see something positive, you had so many embies last time, you do respond well! There is no problem with the egg quality or fertilisation process!! and you even were once bfp, that all counts and are very good signs! My stroke of hope is, that we had one fertilised to 4 cells, the other got stuck at 2 cells, well, but at least the little fish liked the egg  try always be on positive side, even if hell breaks out just like in the war of the worlds -but nice little bacteria saved us all- had to watch it as well  but there is E4 (digital channel, needs freeview) which shows Channel 4 programmes one hour delayed, try this one next time 
*lots of positive vibes * over to you 

Paula,
excellent, I wish I had recorded it or we could share it like a music file, as I would play it every time I am down and stuck with this AF pain -it was the best laughter in a long long time, what a sad life do I have? Make sure you watch it when you need to be cheered up.

another good one is the sneezing baby panda, very appropriate.

*lots of sticky vibes * to all the ladies   
puppsy


----------



## sml123 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Would anyone mind if i joined in? I had et yesterday and will be testing on 8/8!!
This is my first time and I am not sure what to do these first few days/weeks. I am lucky enough to not be working at the moment so I am taking it easy, I have read that 3 days bed rest is advised what does everyone else do?
Good luck to everyone
xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome to the board, this is definately the place to be while on the 2ww.  Did you read that in the Zita West book by any chance? I decided this time round that I would take it easy as much as I could for the first few days, although I tried to have complete bed rest it wasn't really an easy option especially as my loo is downstairs and I found I was constantly up and down the stairs because of all the water I was drinking, but I did take it very very easy in that I literally just sat on the sofa and just watched tv, I didn't do anything else, dh did our dinners and kept the house sort of tidy, I did this from ET for about 6 days, although on the 5th day dh did take me to the cinema and out for pizza but again I think I took it easy as he drove and I just sat there.  I'm back at work now, came back to work on day 7 but I have an office job so I'm still take it easy.  

I think its down to each individual with what you feel comfortable doing, in previous goes I've got on as normal straight after or just had one or 2 days taking it easy.  I just wanted to give it my best shot ever this time, well to me that is.

I'm sure you'll get lots of different views on this when others reply.  Just don't do anything that would make you wonder if you did anything wrong if treatment didn't work, fingers crossed it'll work anyways.

xxx


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello! 

I tried my best to relax with my feet up and let myself snooze when i needed it, i had the 1st week off after ET. DH has been a complete DH all the way through and looked after me the best he can. I think for me I've coped OK so far.......

Until today.......i have completely lost the plot. I can't concentrate on anything at all and sitting at work reading what seems like all the threads which have anything to do with the 2WW is the only thing seeing me through to 5pm!

I've even just gone to the loo to check my bb's because they felt funny - ridiculous, i need help!

xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well this was my first tx so I don't have anything else to compare it to. 

I took from EC (Thursday) until ET (Saturday) and didn't go back to work for a week after ET.  So had 7 working days off as holiday - if you can follow that!

Anyway, I tried to do very little for the first 3 days but could not confine myself to bed!  It's difficult when you're not ill and I just kept thinking 'this is my holiday' and I don't want to spend that in bed!  Generally I did take it easy until I went back to work for the second week of the 2ww.  I do have a desk job though so even being back at work was ok.  I just made sure I got plenty of rest.

It seems like it paid off   

Good luck, whatever you decide!

Lully x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Puppsy - Haven't really been following BB this year, but sounds like it did the trick for you!

Marymac - How are you hun? Is it still looking bad for you? Sending you lots of   

Sml123 - Hi! Welcome to the board! I've had time off since a week before EC and will be having 4 weeks off in total. There is a combination of reasons for this, including working in a high risk environment, working extremely long shifts, and having a very unreasonable unsympathetic manager!! (So no chance of working shorter shifts or taking it easy!) I did virtually nothing from ET on Wednesday until the Sunday, then starting easing myself back into doing things. I think it's very personal, and you will find that some people carry on as normal and still get a BFP. You have to do what you feel is right.

Well, things here are still the same - no more brown stuff to speak of but still got really bad AF pains and zero optimism! I guess the fact that things haven't got worse yet is good, but I still don't feel confident.

Marie


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,

Definate blood test BFN for me - couldn't have been lower! Thunderstorms outside mirror grumpiness inside, although stomping around the arboretum where we got married in June (occasionally glowering at cute kiddies) was therapeutic, though feeling a bit guilty about the glowers. Usually I'm fine around kids.

Marymac and Marie - hope that tide is turning!

Going to take a bit of a break from FF and try to think about something other than getting Up the Duff. Lots and lots of luck to you all.

Demelza


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

So sorry Demelza  

Emmy xx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Demelza, so sorry to hear this  

Marie, sending you some of my optimism  

Sml123, try to listen to your own body, everyone is different. 
I lied in bed and hammock with lots of books for the past 10 days as I had a nightmare EC with lots of bruising and got very sad when AF pain came on day 6 after ET, and unfortunately it is around every day   but then I read the 2ww symptom thread and decided to stay positive (and realistic) and to fight the little AF monsters with lots of laughter until the test comes along. and i stopped symptoms analyzing as this drives me really mad - I wear black knickers, have pinkish toi paper, close my eyes when i go to the loo and remind myself all the time that all symptoms could appear for whatever reasons.  slightly mad but it helps . 
best of luck to you and your test day is definitely a good sign 3x8....  8 horizontal is the sign for indefinite, hopefully indefinite luck for you!  ( would my boyfriend say...)

xx puppsy


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi sml23- welcome to the madworld of the ladies in waiting!  ..it gets you sooner or later!  
i too think its about listening to your body. the 1st time I did bedrest drove me too distraction, i didnt feel relaxed or rested, infact the opposite to what it intended! i got a BFP and then m/c! this time and the others i have carried on as normal, doing fun things, meeting up with friends, resting when i feel tired. my embryologist said to do whatever you feel comfortable with, if your not sure its best not to do it! she suggested i lay off the sport. unfortunatley, the long and the short of it is whatever tactics you employ its difficult not to obsess! my embryologist told me that if the embies are viable they will implant pretty much regardless of what we do, they are infact quite robust! if the are not viable then bedrest, pineapple juice etc etc wont make an ounce of difference! its just whatever you feel comfortable with. what will be will be.......you just gotta believe and stay positive, its very hard. but here to help you xxx

Marie great to hear things have settled! those little minxies worrying you like that! 

Demelza so sorry!


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Puppsey - Yes I watched BB last night and I too laughed til my sides hurt .. it was the funniest thing Ive seen in a long while! ..


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mohammed was just the funniest!   x


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

"Foaming from his mouth"     oh brilliant!!!! I honestly still laugh at the thought of it and decided to do this as a party game once I announce my pregnancy to my friends (very positive thinking, right?  ).
For those who missed it and would love to see it, I found out that Channel 4 does an iplayer version like BBC's one and you can watch it for another 7 days (just enough to cover the 2ww for some of us), just go on their website and click through. Unfortunately I have problems with our ages old computer to get it going but I will try again, until it works, have to be prepared for test day. 
But for emergency case, I swapped over to You tube's hilarious videos and if any of you ever needs a contagious laughter, let me know, I collect them now under a folder called "fight the AF *****"  

Is anybody testing tomorrow or Wednesday? I lost track.. 

xx puppsy


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Tixy, Thank you, I don't know how I go on myself sometimes, especially after my M/C with twins, that one hit me hard I didn't think I could go on anymore, but I remember what I said at the beginning all the time I'm told it can work for me I wont give up, there has been a few buts more recently though...its so hard, the money is a big big part, but the emotional side is far worse.

Mary, (((hugs))), thinking of you, the waiting is hard, I hope it turns around for you, I've had bleeding on +ve goes  I know how you feel having been there a few times, no other way to say it, this sucks.

Soph, Hi and hang in there! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry i was going to go through the list but I'm so hot up in this room and I'm so tired, off to bed for me!  

Demelza, A brake away from ff and ivf related things is good, be sure to spoil yourselves a bit too.

Sleep tight!

Poppins x


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow lots has happened since I went away to Rome.
Got back today, it was a lovely time away...too hot though.
Did loads of sight seeing (not sure if that was a good thing or not, but we were there and decided we couldn't just sit around).
I have had loads of really painful cramps since then so not sure if that's a good sign....maybe pay back for the walking.
I also had really bad shooting pains through my (.)(.) and they have been really painful in the evenings.
I have had pains like indigestion feeling today so not sure after having nothing before I went away to loads happening.

Welcome to pooins, puppsy, tixy, Emmypops, SophieJ, Mary 11, sml123, Paula25 hope I didn't miss anyone! 

I am nervous about testing on Wednesday....not sure I want to know either way...if it's negative this will be another one to say it didn't work and we don't know why...the consultant won't test for immunulogical issues as he doesn't think they really exist. If its positive I will be over the moon but I am more of a realist and expect the worst! 

Sorry for the negative vibes I think I am just not sure what to think any more. 

I wish we could all just get preggers and it could all be that easy....

Wishing you all positive vibes and great blessings from above.


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one to say that things aren't looking good here. Spotting is heavier - still brown but it was last time too. Tested this morning - I know, 2 days early, not reliable result! - and got a negative. I think that's it for us. Been up since 4.15am, feeling [email protected]  

Marie


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Mary11, I am still waiting to test and will probably test tonight before tomorrow so that I don't have to hear the bad news tomorrow at work....I still have to go into get a blood test though which is hard when it's negative on one of those dreaded Pee sticks.
I am sending you hugs   ....
Don't give up yet.
Tracey


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey [*color=pink]Marie[/color*], I wanted to send you a massive  I know it's really hard but you gotta hang in there! So many ladies get bleeding in early pregnancy & although you tested this am and it was neg, it is 2 days early? Here's me telling you to be positive when I'm thinking it's over for me as my bleeding has got loads heavier and redder and more like normal period.. but because of that, it simply has to work for you & Paula as we are all testing on the same day, it has to work for you two if it hasn't worked for me?

*Puppsy* - you're positive vibes and humour are really helping to get me through these last few days leading up to OTD.. whether my result is positive or negative, at least I can still laugh at silly things and you keep reminding me of that so please keep it up! I'm gonna check out the C4 iPlayer thingy at some point today when I'm feeling miserable!

*Poppins* - Thanks for the hugs hun, this defo sucks! It's not fair that we can't all get what we want.. sending you big  and positive vibes too x

[b]Tracey [/b] - take all your symptoms as positive signs.. pretty much all of my friends who have kids say they had AF pains when preg.. sore boobs is also a really good sign.. good luck for testing tomorrow x

*Sophj, Rose, Tixy & Paula* - hope you're all doing ok?

Demelza - good idea to take some time out - take good care of yourself x x x

Lully - hope you're feeling ok?

Welcome to SML123, when will it happen and any other newies - this is defo the place to be on your 2ww!

Can't believe the weather has turned so pants? Good old British summer - NOT! At least it gives me an excuse not to get dressed though!

Mx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everybody

sorry I havent been on for a while. Hope you are all well. Just want to give you all an update... did a lot of thinking and soul searching after our BFN. We have come to the decision that its the end of the road for us. In the last 8 years TTC I have had 3 miscarriages and the BFN and its taken its toll. As you all know its very hard to plan anything just incase you are pregnant and every single month you focus on what day of your cycle it is, whether it might have hapened this month, when to have BMS. Both myself and DH have had enough! we are very happy together and want to enjoy our life, we dont want to get to 40 and the last decade just been about TTC. 

We have had lots of time to think about this and definatley made up our minds. Thank you all for your support through this. I will continue to pop on and say hi but may not be as vocal as I have been. 

Good luck to all of you who got your BFPs wishing you healthy happy 9 months. For those of you still trying I have everything crossed    

Lots of Love 
Nicki xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just a real quickie from me for now as the big boss is in and he sits right behind me.

Marie and MaryMac - hang in there ladies, we're going for a hat trick on thursday you know!!!

I am now at the point where I don't even want to test in case it is negative I just like the thought of maybe I am pg.  Am getting so so nervous but still holding out.

Keep positive girls only another 2 days to go.  Marie you tested early so that means nothing, as it could be too early.

Anyways will pop back when I get a chance later to catch up property.

Hello to everyone else.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi guys!!!!!!!!

Marymac and Marie as Paula says hang in there girls! i bled quite heavy on my 1st Tx, wasnt going to test did and got BFP!!! i m/c at 6 weeks but?? dont give up!

Paula i feel the same as you!  want to know now but dont! i love PUPO too, dont want it over! think im testing Thursday........that will be day 15, cant drag it out any longer! 2 more sleeps!    in theory i can test tomorrow? OMG! Im cracking! im so scared!   

NICKI- i admire your strength. i wish you so much fun & happiness in the next chapter in your lifes together!!! you truly deserve this, enjoy all the wonderful things you have in your life! 

LOL Tix xxx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Morning ladies

*Marie and Marymac* - no no no, don't give up yet, only the test on the test day will say the definite yes or no, although I heard from one person that it said neg on that day and a couple of days later it did say yes (very nasty messing around , but at the end very positive!!)
Marie, testing two days early, that is naughty and the chances that there is already a positive are very slim, so stay in and try to behave  no more test before midnight of test day 
Marymac, i gave up on channel four... bloody awful, I downloaded all the software last night, but it still does not work and I just filled in a help request which bounced back ggrrrr, i give up for the time being and stay with you tube. here is a treat for today, you might know them already... Type in search Videos "Sneezing Panda" and "Panda sneezing" enjoy 

*Tracey,* good to see that you enjoyed Rom and not just sat around, it is such a great city, and surely distraction was very very good. And no worries about having done something wrong, see Tixy's email and the info from the embryologist, it all really depends on the quality. Mine said, I could even run Marathons... well, i cannot even run more than 3 min without getting breathless...
If you test on the evening before then make sure that you have not drunk anything and not gone to the loo for ages (I do it for about 6 hours, if possible, just think back to ET day, there we managed) as this will make the pee more concentrated. I myself will do it a minute after midnight on a cheap Boots stick and if is negative (which it won't!!) then I will fall crying into sleep with my boyfriend, and will do the clinic stick at 6am just to reassure.... I am at home at the moment and my boyfriend goes to work at 7, so at least he was there when I had the worst time, or of course the BEST TIME  !!!!! And I am lucky I got a pee stick buddy, we will send each other good luck vibes  - I hope you are still in for it Tixy. 
Good luck Tracey, we will all think of you tomorrow evening, tell us the time and we all cross fingers and toes and light candles 

big hug to everyone!  we all deserve to get OBEs, especially for our Poppins, she gets two  
puppsy xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

im trying Puppsy but it may be thursday!!!  how are you doin? sound cool, calm & collected!
XXX


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

I am wetting myself   
no no I am quite calm and positive, did a lot of coaching to myself  
But I also got a positive view when it turns negative. We will have another chance! It was good to see that we got one lady on the thread who changed clinics and had afterwards improved egg quality and more fertilised eggs (very low responder, this is my problem) this gave me hope ! I wonder what she did differently  
I went through crap in these two cycles, first they told me I might be menopausal and no chance at all, then the left ovary would apparently be switched off, and only at EC after messing in around me for ages they discovered 2 follies there but could not get them..... all nasty downs, so I decided to stay up now. But I am sure that others had it even worse, so I am lucky after all again....

Test whenever it feels right for you, my thoughts are definitely with you    
puppsy xx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to drop by and say lots of luck to everyone testing soon - thinking of you all and keeping fingers crossed! The 2ww thread really is a godsend throughout the good and bad times - helped me so much too.

  

Kazzie xxx


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

I am getting more and more nervous about testing, part of me says do it and get it over with but the other part says i have to wait. I know what you mean by enjoying being PUPO!

I am going to wait till the morning to do mine but should i do it before or after the Cyclogest? Would this make a difference? Then again, am i going to sleep knowing what i have to do first thing? 

God, I feel sick thinking about it!

Good luck to everyone else testing this week - we all deserve some babydust don't we?


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sophie-the cyclogest wont make any difference hon! the EPS detects levels of HCG! ALL THE BEST!

Puppsy- not sure i could go through all this again! i think its make or break time for us! BUT we are still PUPO!  NO doubts about it!
XXX


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sophie         

Lully x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Lully and Tixy, just knowing that you are all going through it/have been there is such a big help, i don't know what i would have done without FF the last few weeks.

I feel like i'm about to explode with emotion and i don't even know the result!!!! 

Right, must go and get myself some more of that PMA stuff!!!!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow, i know exactly how u all feel, it is so scary thinking about testing, it is so much better being PUPO!!!

    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Tixy*  
I know it is the worst rollcoaster in the world  but you are soooo lucky and got 3 frosties, and I am sure after some time has passed you will have some strengths for them, but of course you won't need it, rubbish, as this time will work out and you will pop in April 2009  , so stay positive until PUPO turns into BFP 

*Sophie*
We all think of you tomorrow morning     Good luck with your emotions and treat yourself nicely today!

puppsy xx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sophie – I have everything crossed for you.

Puppsy – I changed clinics because the first one was rubbish, only figured that out after 3 goes but since being at my new ones things have gone so much better, even though they’ve only given me a 5% chance of it working that is because of all the goes I’ve had, they have to take my rubbish goes into account.  Fingers crossed you won’t have to anyways.

Tixy – does that mean you’re testing the same day as the 3 of us, me, Marie and Marymac?

Testing buddies, how’s your day going, have you got any of the positivity back yet, I so hope so!

Well not much from me really, work isn’t going too bad and I’m managing to keep myself busyish.  I just don’t think I want to test anymore ha ha, I just want to live thinking maybe I am pg.  How early do you all get up on test day, DH has asked if I can try and hold out until at least 6am ha ha.  

Anyways hello to anyone else on here and will pop back later if I can.

Love
Paula
xx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all

Good luck to all you ladies testing this week   

I have made it to day 5 so not long til the first week is over    I guess the second week is when all the fun begins though ??     Took my HCG jab last night so all the meds finished now - all that is left is to sit and wait and hope..........  

Take care and big   to everyone

Emmy xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Good luck to Tracey and any others testing tomorrow!  

Hang in there everyone else, ie Mary & Marie, Its so hard with those last few days.   

Puppsy, hee hee, made me laugh, thank you for my 2 OBE's!  

Nicki, It makes a very strong person or couple to make the decision you have, I admire your strength, I want to wish you all the best for a very happy future together.  

I had a nice lunch out today, jacket, baked beans and cheese, the only thing is the beans have given me wind!!! (sorry tmi)!  


Poppins x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well it looks like that's it for us. Bleeding is heavier and now red. Will test again tomorrow just as a matter of course, but the result is now inevitable. Absolutely devastated.

Good luck to everyone else. Will be back to check on you when I've got my head together a bit.

Marie


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

oooh marie im so sorry. i feel your pain. 

marymac how are things?

julia-hope you havin fab hols? have you watched the film beatrice potter? its wonderful!

yep think will test with you guys Paula! but im like you dont want to really..........think gonna leave it a few months and see what happens........see if a bump appears! 

emmypop savor the 2ww you will be like us next week  

mama mia was fab! so cheesy, but has made me feel happier!    didnt realise Colin Firth was in it....phwoar!
XXX


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Oh Marie*, I hope so very much for you that your feeling is wrong and this is just a flying-by witch   I would still try to hang in at least with one thread of hope until that bloody stick cannot think of another colour than white, or only one line, or whatever (bloody pg sticks, I so much hate them!)...

*Poppins*, oh the beans and the pessaries in combination, oh oh oh. I could tell you some of my experience and why I am called Puppsy (pronounced with a "u" like in zoo ... , but better not, it is rather too much tmi, if you understand what I am saying 

*Emmy*, the second week is a piece of cake, right ladies? Just take us as an example  Make sure you still drink lots of water to get rid off the drugs, good luck Dear !

*Paula*, thanks for the update. Make sure you don't listen too much to the 5% and to the doctors, they got it wrong quite often. My father is a doc and he says, try to see at least 2 different ones if you get some bad news, and you are so much the proof of it. With you and your DH's history you should also get an OBE. Why am I not the Queen? 

Lots of power to all of you girls who are testing tomorrow, we need some good news on this thread, come on BFPs!!!

puppsy xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Marie


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Mairie I am so sorry xx 

Ladies, hope you can help me out.  I am getting tummy pains like af pains but not quite as bad.  The pains are not constant come and go but are worse in the evening.  Whereas on Fri I felt great not feeling so great now.  Feeling a little glum and I've got a whole 7 days til I test!!

Lots and lots of    to the ladies that test tomorrow. 
Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Everyone

I Just wanted to say a big *GOOD LUCK* to you ladies testing tomorrow - I hope its a great day with lots of BFP's . Sending lots of    to you all.

I'm on day 5 after ET - testing 8th August ! - It seems so far away but I  every night to my dear nan and dad that (if they can!) they send us some precious special baby stars to help our little embies to grow 

Lots of love and 

Mrs D x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Demelza* ~ sorry to see your news hun....many hugs 

*Marie* ~ so sorry you are having lots of bleeding hun....hoping more than anything it eases up and turns around for you  

*Nicki* ~  Love, hugs and much happiness hun xx

*Angie* ~ AF type pains aren't a bad thing at all.....here's a good link for you 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW:*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Hi Rose, Kazzie, Lully, Poppins, Paula, Soph and Emmy* Hope you are all doing ok 

*Julie* ~ hope you are having a lovely holiday in the Lakes......fingers crossed the sun stays out for you 

*Mary* ~ i love Cornwall...have a fab time. I've been to Mevagissey and it's lovely 

*Hi Puppsy, Rachel and Mrs D* ~ welcome to the thread. Happy chatting and lots of luck  

*Hi Sml* ~ welcome to you too....what tx did you have hun and I'll add it to the list  

*Puppsy* ~ i _love_ BB and the chilli task was hirarious as Kat would say 

*Tixy* ~ i'm with you on Colin Firth 

*Tracey* ~ welcome back hun....hope you had loads of Italian ice cream  Much luck for tomorrow  

*Sophie* ~ lots of luck for your test tomorrow too  

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all though i would join u. im due to test on sunday and im on my 1st cycle of clomid. do have any sysmptons just feel normal really hope this is my month. good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sophie popped in to see your news.........got everything crossed!


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Went to see Mamma Mia last night, DH was pestering me all day to test so i did the deed about 11pm last night............. BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am still in shock and quite numb, tested again this morning and its the same!!!!! 

Please hang in there everyone because you never, ever know. I was convinced i wouldn't get a BFP after the pain I've had in my 2WW but they've hung on for me.

Have never had a BFP in all the years we've been trying so to get one now just proves that i can do it, fingers crossed for all the next 9 months!!!


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sophie – congratulations, I’m so so pleased for you.

Marie/Marymac – how are you both doing?

I woke up this morning in such a state and just can’t stop crying, I’m at work but my boss has said if things get too much today then I can go home which is nice of him.  I’m in shear panic of testing tomorrow, I really don’t know if I can handle another bfn, I think deep down I know it hasn’t worked, I’ve done my best staying positive all through this but today I can’t help thinking who am I kidding it ain’t gonna work for me.  Had af pains first thing this morning and was too scared to get off the loo, luckily nothing there but I’ve really lost all hope now.

Sorry for the me me me post but hoping maybe the board will help me get through today.

Love 
Paula
xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Soph I'm so chuffed for you!  Woohooooooooooo!!

      

See I told you all was not lost!   (I didn't believe anyone that told me that on my 2ww either!) 

I wish you a happy and healthy next 8 months!

Lully x


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Sophie*      
All this singing along helped  , I am sooooooo happy for you!!!! It is soooooo good to see a BFP, it should all give us hope! Enjoy your moment as much as you can, you have been waiting for it so long. I hope I can follow you with a few more ladies. I forward my test then to 11pm as well, it is a good sign 
so happy for you 

*Paula* please hang in and go home and have a nice choci fondue or something else which makes you feel better. The pain comes and goes, that does not mean anything..... Follow Sophie and see mama mia tonight and test before you go to bed if you feel better then. I send you lots of good vibes       . I am here for you anytime, as I sit most of the day on this ****ty computer, so please let me know if you need to chat, apparently there is a private area or so. down with the ****ty feelings 

*zoe,* welcome and enjoy the thread, it is very therapeutic , no sign reading, it could mean anything and drives you only mad. lots of luck to you 

puppsy xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Sophie - congrats honey                         

well done you, enjoy the next 8 months!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations Sophie on your  .  Here's to a restful and healthy 8 months!!!
Love Angie xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sophie thats fantastic! have a happy and healthy pregnancy !  

Paula if its any comfort hon im feeling pretty scared too. we can do this ....eh? there is every reason to believe this has worked ok? it can and it will work for us! its one of the scariest times of my life too. im panicking cos got no cramps.....everything is very quiet in my tum and it makes me feel uneasy! what a pair.....we can do this


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello

Well I called the clinic this morning and they were amazing. They are going to put me on their suspend list so if I decide I want to go ahead with more treatment in the future the option will still be open to me. Thanks you all for your supportive messages it really means the world to me.

Tixy - thank you so much for your lovely message, I    you get that BFP xxx

Poppins - thanks for your message honey, hope the wind improved lol x 

mary11 - big hugs honey xx

Rose - thanks for your lovely message, good luck getting through the horrid 2ww and hope you get your BFP x 

Lizzyb - thanks for your message and all your support over the last few weeks x 

Sophj - brilliant news on your BFP honey xxx 

Paula - I undersatnd how hard it is and I felt on my 2ww each day was an achievement, try to stay calm you have come so far and its not long now, good luck tomorrow xxx

Massive     foe everybody waiting to test I hope you get your BFPs xxx
Nicki xxx


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to those of you who've had BFPs, big   to those with BFNs and fingers crossed for those of us waiting.

Paula - i think i'm at the same stage as you - let me know how you get on. I had my "D" day blood test this morning, and find out at 2pm today, so can't concentrate on anything. I've had AF pains on and off since yesterday evening (mostly on), so am pretty convinced it hasn't worked for us  . Keep checking myself every 5 mins!!! I keep reading stories that people do still get BFPs even with AF-type pains, so keep positive (says she)!  

Anyway, got everything crossed. Lots of    to you all.

Vicky x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck for the phone call Vicky - you must be beside yourself!   

Lully x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

its good news vicky xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Can I join I am going for my transfer this PM  

Good Luck everyone and congrats to all those with BFP.

Sorry to those with BFN   be strong !! Your time will come   

Look forward to chatting soon XX


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Vicky    we are all with you at 2pm 

Yoda, good luck with the ET this afternoon, then you are PUPO  

puppsy xx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

vicky - good luck, will be thinking of you at 2pm hope its good news for you.

I'v had AF pains on and off all morning, convinced it hasn't worked now.  my boss has said I can go home but I'm holding out for a while longer, will only sit moping indoors.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Paula, keep up the   PMA - I felt the same and convinced myself it was all over but the symptoms are so similar you just cannot predict which way it will go!

Lully x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Good luck for later Vicky, also good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, will have fingers crossed!

Easier said than done but try and keep positive, for the last few days my mind waivered but i kept talking to myself and saying it will work .... and it did! 

Like Lully I had lots of af type pains, even last night before i tested part of me was thinking why bother and then........... 

PMA, PMA, PMA


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Goodluck Vicky, thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## sml123 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry for not replying sooner but my lovely mum turned up to distract me and make sure i took it easy. Thanks to everyone for the advice, its all been very helpful. Just been trying to read about everyones news - god i wish everyone could have a positive outcome!!! Reading this thread has brought tears to my eyes for all the good news and bad. Good luck to everyone testing.
xxxx
By the way LizzyB we had ICSI
Thanks


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Lizzy, we had ICSI too


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your kind thoughts. You're really helped me get through this.

 i'm afraid. I don't know why i thought it would be any different - you just hope that's all. I guess hope is all we've got, so we move on to the next step (2nd attempt at IUI). I can't give up hope yet. Oh and the nice thing in store is that due to the progesterone, i can expect AF to be heavier than normal - woohoo! 

Just feeling a bit numb at the moment, but hopefully if its not worked for me this time, it might mean it's worked for someone else.

Best of luck for tomorrow Paula, plan for the worst, but hope for the best. Thinking of you all.

Thanks
Vicky x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Vic I'm so sorry hun   

Lully x


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Lully  

I know i'm not the only one going through this, and that helps. 

Just have to dig deep and bounce back (and await the arrival of   herself of course).

If i can face it, i might go for a jog tonight, then have a bath.....i know it sounds silly but i've been avoiding both over the last couple of weeks.  

Thanks for all your support. Hope all is ok with you.

Vicky x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Have a glass of wine and some brie too!  That's exactly what I would do!  Enjoy.

Look after yourself Vicky - hope it works out for you next time   

Lully x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi all!

Soph & DH,     Congratulations and best of luck.

Zoe & Yoda, Welcome and good luck lady's!!   

Paula, Hang in there, I know you will naturally worry, but AF pains are associated with PG too, I've had them before when I was!  

Vicky, I'm so sorry you got sad news,  , its a tough road but hopefully there will be light at the end of the tunnel for you one day very soon, and yes do what you want to you need to spoil yourselves you both deserve it. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok!

I had acupuncture today, one week after transfer, never had it at this stage before but was adviced after recurring M/C's it may help with blood flow and to help retain a pregnancy...if there is one....fingers crossed!   He showed me a place on my wrist that I can put my finger to detect the pulse for the womb! very interesting, he said it was probably too early to tell if it had worked but that there was a good pulse there!, so that will help me to stay positive which is a good thing on its own.  

Poppins x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

sorry Vicki....doh!! 

Paula how you doin test buddy? we nearly there eh? ..........what time you testing then? i guess mine will be anytime between 2 and 5am judging the way im up in the night usually. GOODLUCK mate XXX

Marymac & Marie still got things crossed........you never know! 

HI everyone, im hopeless at keeping in touch with everyone.....sorry 
XXXX


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm a newbie and have had my ET today. I've been lurking throughout my treatment and thought it was time to join in because I think the next two weeks are going to be tough.

Feeling really positive today as we have two really good embryos on board so hoping to continue with my PMA.

Good luck to everyone here and it would be good to know if anyone else is testing on 12th August.

Take care

Kay


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for the welcome. just a quick question how early do you all test. my af is due on sunday was just going to test then but really want 2 do it now? xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

zoe its 14 days after ET 
XXX


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

My clinic has asked me to test 14 dpec.  A bit worried as for my last treatment it was 14 dpet.  Not really sure what I should do.

What do you think ladies?

If I test on the day that clinic said then it'll be on Tues if not then .......?
Love Angie xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Angie - our clinic says 14 days post et but i am naughty and will be testing 14 days after ec which is Friday (2 days away)    so scared don't know if i will be able to wee on the stick my hands will be shaking so much  

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## positive73 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi - was wondering if anyone can help me ..
I am testing tomorrow after FET and been having dull aching pains for last 3 days (not so noticeable today) .. anyway just got home from work and noticed some 'brown discharge' .. not alot but thinking this is start of AF as it's usually what happens prior to AF arrival which would usually be due tomorrow ... is the game all over for us? Am too scared to test - if i tested know ie. tonight would it show up?

Sorry but am sad ... i thought i had at least one night of hope left!

xx


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

hi everyone,

-positive 73 wish i could be of more help to you but never been on the treatment before , sure someone will come a long in a mo who knows more  

i,m after some help too not come accross this thread before, great its all 2ww s together  

really sorry to moan but got know one else to speak too about it all ! had a rubbish day, first back at work since ec. boss had a bit a go saying i didnt seem like i wanted to be there and looked like had 'things on my mind !!'  anyway when i got home he called and told me to stay off till end of week and get my self together but it all got a bit much i was crying loads . on top of it all yesterday i had really sore boobs and lots of reaasuring little niggles and pains . and after all this upset it seems to have all gone. i really upset. feel like i have made it all stop working.  just cant stop crying now. i halff way through 2ww. guess just wondering if other peoples symptoms come and go sometimes. ... i hope my crying hasnt made them go  

does anyone know

xx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

aww hun. i dont have any symptons and i test on sunday. this is my 1st month of clomid so dont no much about wat should be happening. sorry hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vicky* ~ sad to see your news hun......sending big hugs and much luck for your next cycle 

*Marie and Mary* ~ how are you both getting on? Hope everything's ok xx

*Tracey* ~ hope you got good news today   

*Hi Zoe* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your test on Sunday  

*Hi Yoda* ~ welcome to you too....hope ET went well today and lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Kay* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread. You'll find the list on page one of this thread.....no-ones testing on the 12th yet but there's sure to be some others along soon 

*Hi Positive* ~ spotting's not uncommon hun and brown means slightly older blood so i think you still have some hope. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow  

*Nicki* ~ pleased your clinic are looking after you....take care hun xx

*Thanks Sml* ~ sounds like you had a good time with your mum 

*Paula* (((hugs))) for today and all the luck in the world for tomorrow  

*Tixy* ~ are you testing tomorrow too.......much luck hun  

*Soph* ~ congratulations!!!! Fab news 

Sorry for no more personals but hope everyone is ok 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi CJSKY* ~ welcome to you too hun and big  for today xx

It's really not unusual for symptoms to come and go.....being upset won't have done anything at all. There was someone on here just the other day who had sore boobs that stopped hurting and she got a BFP  Hang in there  

Let me know your test day and i'll add you to the list 

Loads of luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks Lizzy  

that makes me feel better and just read an ivf diary entry where the ladies symptoms came and went too, think just all got bit much today ! will try stay positive   
my OTD is the 5th 

xx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Evening girls, 

Vicky so sorry to hear your news was really hoping to see a BFP from you, take care hun, spoil yourself rotten.

Tixy - still hanging in but I hate it, AF pains on and off all day, they say you should use your first pee of the day but I get up a few times in the night really, dh has asked if I can try and not test until about 6.30 in the morning as he's on nights tomorrow night so could do with a bit of sleep, maybe I'll just log on here if I can't sleep and hold out for testing, do you think you could be on here?

Marie and Marymac - how are you both doing girls?

I managed to finish work at 3 today, told my boss that I was all over the place and he's so understanding said I could go home whenever things got too much so I held out until 3, then I've been busy since as took my brother to get his new car so only just got in, but now I have a couple of hours before bedtime thinking about it all.  I just keep getting flashbacks of all the other negatives I've gone through.

Oh well this time tomorrow it'll all be over, I'm just so scared cos don't know how I'm gonna cope with another failed go, it takes me weeks and weeks to get over it and I feel so low at times it actually scares me.  why is life so unfair eh, we shouldn't have to go through all this.

Anyways will probably be on here for a while now to pass the time.

xxxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Paula-im likely to be testing in early hours of the morning and hoping i will be too excited to sleep afterwards! so i could well be on here! i had thought of testing tonight....im sure our HCG levels would be detected but im too chicken!   

GOODLUCK hon! and everyone else testing tomorrow   
xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ladies I really need advice, I went to the loo about half hour ago and there was blood, not lots but there was still pinky blood, so after sobbing my heart out to DH I decided to test to get it over with, the test the hospital gave me came up negative but I thought I'd do a first response one too and that one came up with a very faint 2nd line, now I've been drinking about 2 litres of water a day so I'm thinking maybe that's why its only faint, that and the fact I've tested late, but I really don't know what to think because of the bleeding.

I think we're gonna get up in the morning and just drive to Barts and ask for a blood test, do you think they will do that without me actually booking one beforehand?

I am going out of my mind, don't know whether to be happy or not.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Paula hun   

I think it's probably best that you re-test again tomorrow morning.  Is there any chance you could get one of those Clear Blue Digital ones?  I think they take the doubt out of whether there are lines or not!

As you say the normones would be fairly diluted with all that water so give it a go first thing tomorrow.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.   

I can't advise re the clinic as we were NHS and didn't have a clinic as such.

Lully x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning ladies,

I can't sleep, the latest from me, 3 out of 4 tests had a very faint positive line but during the night the bleeding has got a lot heavier so I suppose that's it for us. I'm still gonna go to the hospital in the morning and ask for a blood test just to confirm that I was actually pg. Feel absolutely devastated, but some good has come out of it, at least this time I did manage to get pg if only for a short time.

People keep telling me to stay positive because the bleeding doesn't mean much but that combined with the very faint line  tells me its not gonna be a happy ending.

Will let you know how I get on at the hospital, I'm just gonna turn up there at 9 and ask for a blood test, hopefully they won't turn me away.

Paula
xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Paula hon speak to your clinic. bleeding is never a good sign BUT it aint over yet eh? 

........its a BFN for me!  been awake since 2am too! feel completely numb!!! angry and exasperated! think its theend of the road for us!


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

tixy I'm so sorry hun I really was holding out for good news for you    .  Sh*t life at times isn't it.

I'm just sitting here lost at the mo, keep crying then keep thinking don't cry cos stress is no good but I know its over before it even really started.  

FF and ******** are helping me get through the morning, our hospital don't open until 9 but we're gonna aim to be up there for then and hopefully they'll see us straight away.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Paula

All is certainly not lost .  I had light bleeding with my 1st Lewis on about day 11 the next day I got a BFP, could be late implantation, hold in there  .  Apparently light bleeding its quite common.  As long as its not fresh or clots but even then some people have been pregnant although its rare with the clots and bright  red bleeding.

Take Care hugs Yoda xx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Paula, you poor dear.... you are at the clinic right now, I hope you get your blood test done and it turns out positive. I am sure if the pee is not concentrated enough, then the hcg might not show up as much, therefore the faint line. Normally we should test first thing in the morning, which means taht you had not been to the loo for at least 6 or so hours. I hope this is the reason in your case   Crossing both toes at the moment for you, what a rollercoaster for you  

Tixy, I hope it is only a negative due to early testing, may be do it again tomorrow, the actual day, 24h might make a difference in the hcg level  . crossing my toes for you too!

Cjsky, just to reconfirm, I had AF cramps on day 5 to 8 after ET and was soooo down, thought it was all over then found the 2ww symptons page and realised that AF cramps can appear with BFPs, so I went back up on my rollercoaster. I still know though it can go either way, but I try to stay positive and try to avoid any symptons watching as this drives me only nuts. and whenever I feel down, i watch hilarious videos which cheer me up a lot. I test tonight and I have had no cramps since day 8 after ET, no wetish knickers (cannot spot anything as they are black! ) nothing at all, so I am still on a high with some doubts though as this happened to me last time; several tests showing bfn after the test day as the witch came very very late, very nasty to keep me in hope that long.  Best not to look out for any symptons.

And to all the ladies who test today, BEST of LUCK and STRENGTH    

puppsy xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh ladies I'm so sorry   

Paula - I hope the clinic were helpful and did your bloods for you.

Tixy - test again tomorrow hun, you just never know!

Big   all round.

Lully x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Tixy   this sucks!!  

Good luck to everyone   today !

YodaXX


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Paula - OMG how annoying, i hope it is good news at the clinic    

tixy - so sorry honey      , hope things change by tomorrow!!

I am going to test tomorrow, i know it is 3 days early but it is 2 weeks post ec so should show, really don't know which way this is going to go, nipples look like saucers and veins are a bit more obvious than usual so good signs BUT (.)(.) not sore, not many cramps at all so feeling negative in that way, i wish knew, i am going to be so scared in the morning   

Good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow          

have a good day all

take care

Julia
xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been to the hospital did another HPT but was negative, they've done a blood test but said I won't hear now until later today which could be up until about 6pm.  The said the results could come back non conclusive and if this is the case I'll need to have another blood test Monday, I'm just so confused I don't know if I was pg or wasn't.

Before we left for the hospital I bled loads and lost a clot the size of a golf ball (sorry tmi) but I'm not sure if that was the gel that I've been using or what, but I know there was a lot there but then once I'd passed that, I'm not bleeding now, just gone back to a bit of brown blood again but hardly anything.

Me and DH just don't know what to think at all, deep down I know its over but its just frustrating not knowing if I was actually pg or not.


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Paula you could have had a chemical pregnancy hon. sounds very likely if you had a faint line. you may find bleeding will come and go because you are still on the cyclogest........it will suppress AF a little. dont mean to seem blunt. LOL Tix xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

What is a chemical pg


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that's when the embie tries to attach  and your hcg level rises accordingly only for it to fail.

So sorry Paula   

Lully x


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

paula , tixy  i am sorry   what an awfull night you have both had.. fingers and toes crossed      

pupsy thanks for advice . i am going to wear black knickers all week and try really hard not to symptom watch . good luck to you and  julia tomorrow. 


   lots of luck to everyone testing who i dont know about !

this is all getting a bit much now.    
xx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

I am a newbie, so hope you don't mind me joining this thread.

I am 1 week in to the 2ww (ET last Friday - 25th) - due to test 7th August (as had 3 day ET, one 6 cell and one 7 cell).

I never thought 2 weeks could last that long - have been off work for nearly 2 weeks and got to back next week - do not know how I am going to concentrate!

Having all sorts of weird pains: v sore (.)(.), cramping, shooting abdominal pains (not that often but lots yesterday), dizzy spells since about 3 days ago now. Having read this thread, I am really trying not to analyse it too much, but I am hoping like crazy!

Everyone is so encouraging and supportive and I just wanted to send everyone lots of  .

xx


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Paula, please don't give up hope til something is confirmed
Tixy, test again tomorrow, I know tonight is going to be hard to get through
My fingers and toes are crossed for you both

Julia, good luck tomorrow, F&T crossed. I was almost bullied to test by DH because I was so nervous beforehand!

Gottahope and CJSky, I had terrible back and tummy pains from day 5 to 8 PET, thought it was all over until i looked on here! I also went very cold for those few days.


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Paul, so so so sorry, what a nasty experience    I hope there is still some good news for you coming along

Gootahope, good luck to you! This thread will give you lots of support, the best actually you can have as we are all in the same boat 

Julia, what time will you test? don't worry about the symptons, they mean nothing, stay postive!!! I have none at all and wander but I reassure myself that this time must be the one   good luck hon, I will be thinking of you, I suppose we are the only ones tomorrow

Sending lots of good vibes to everyone  

puppsy xx


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow too Pupsy!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Puppsy - i will testing as soon as i wake up, that's if i get to sleep   i am very anxious today,      for us both tomorrow

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck ladies, will be thinking of you and sending   and   to you!

Lully x


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Paula - So sorry honey    

Tixy - You may still be in with a wee chance   

Gottahope - You had EC same day as me and test the same day as me - I have no symptoms whatsoever so don't know what to think -  I look forward to spending 2nd week in your company!   

Puppsy and Julia - Good luck fo tomorrow   

Hang in there everyone and stay positive     there are lots of BFPs coming our way   

 to all

Emmy xx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Emmy

Having read this thread and many others I think no symptoms is not a cause for concern, everyone is different - at the moment I am so concerned that AF is on her way but I am practising PMA at the moment (not always working).

Good luck with the 7th to you - although I am sure I will be on here again many times before then!

xx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Julia, we follow Emmy's order, ok?   BFPs come along!!!    
I see you early tomorrow morning on here, may be not as early as Tixy and Paula were on here today, as I am a bit of a sleepy monsty, but close enough... 
sweet dreams   and lots of  

I cannot believe the time has come....

puppsy xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Good luck to the newbies!   

Paula, Its hard isn't it...torture, but stay positive for as long as you can, good luck we're all behind you.   

Hope everyone else is ok .

Its been so muggy today, I've not been able to cool down all day, I've even just stood in the garden with it drizzling just to cool off! I've been tired too, its hard work not doing anything for 10 whole days, well 8 got 2 more to go!   scary. I have 2 friends coming over tomorrow so I cant wait for a bit of company, and we're having lunch in the village too so that will be nice.  

Off to make a stir fry these steroids make me so hungry! DH is getting kebab as he's working late, I've got chicken, mushroom's, peppers, asparagus, and more mushrooms! yum yum!  

Poppins x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello everyone - have just spent ages reading all the posts on this thread and feel like i've gone through a lot of ups and downs with everyone all in one evening!  

Thought i'd pluck up the courage to post as have been popping in and out the boards over recent months but am now waiting for ET and then onto the 2WW so thought i'd post to try and maintian either some sanity or at the very least mild insanity but with ladies who are going through the same!

I'm at the Lister, seen Dr Wren, and have had lots of investigations into m/c following 2 last year. DP has very low count and we were recommended IVF on his reslts alone but fell pg last April naturally before consultation.  Unfortuneatley ended in m/c and D&C at 12 weeks.  Fell again fairly quickly after in the Aug/Sept but was always a doomed pg in my mind as the test didn't turn positive until 2 weeks after my missed period.  Was another D&C after 11 weeks.

Preliminary tests resulted in a FSH of 11.4 so we headed to the Lister as heard they had good experience with poor responders.  Had a second FSH test which came back at 8.2 and have been doing everything possible to help my body and my response to IVF. If it's been recommended - i've tried it!  FSH this month was down to 5.2 

Had £1,200 of blood tests done for everything they offer as the last thing i wanted to do was blow the budget on IVF only to m/c again. The only one that came up with something was the NK cells which came back at 25% so am on the steroids which in the lab bought it down to 13% (IVIG brought it down to 11% so opted for the steroids as much less expensive and invasive for the extra 2%)

Started the IVF ICSI cycle this month.  On the short protocol due to the FSH results and in anticipation of poor response.  225 menopur, clomid and cetrotide.  Reduced the menopur down to 150 though after about day 5 as E2 was a bit high.  Sourced my drugs myself as well so can offer hints on that if anyone's interested.  Ended up paying £400 less than Lister quoted.  

They were worried about my lining a bit as well so prescribed me vagifem and that seems to have picked up and was over 7mm on my last scan on Monday.

Last scan showed 14 follicles over 14mm, 7 of which were over 18mm which was more than we'd ever dreamed of.  Went in for EC yesterday and they retrived 13 eggs, all of which were suitable for injection and attempted fertilisation. Oh, for the record i was in a double room but on my own but i think there were only 2 of us in for EC that day.  I seem to recall them saying they had 14 in tomorrow (Fri) for EC!  Could be wrong though as was in recovery at the time!

Got call this morning to say 11 had fertilised.  Can't believe it and it seems incredible that we're now holding out for blast which we never even contemplated when we were given the sucess rates should we only achieve 1-3 eggs!  At the moment though i'm so scared that all the good luck i've been blessed with so far this cycle is wasted on me as even if i get a BFP i'll only lose it as that's what my body does.  Also thinking how much of an anticlimax this will all be if we get a BFN.  Still, only approx 2 weeks to torture myself with these and similar thoughts!

Anyway, currently scheduled in for ET on Sat morning but hoping by 8:30am we'll have had a phonecall telling us we've 'qualified' for a 5 day transfer.  Divide little embies divide!  Was looking forwards to these few days where my body gets a bit of a break but in fact i've just found that i'd like them back in me now - think it's the control freak in me!

Anyway, sorry for the life story!  Will be keeping abreast of everyone elses journey during the 2WW!

Poppins - i see you're on the steriods as well - have you been on them each IVF since IVF 4?
Rose - i admire can completely relate to your situation - the last 2 years TTC and the 2 m/cs have taken such a toll on my relationship and i ended up asking DP to move out following consultation at the Lister as the whole donor eggs talk and 17% chance of a pg if only 1-3 eggs collected was just too much.  With my inital high FSH result though i was so scared that if i left it until a new relationship time woud have run out.  Long story short (ish) DP said he would always want to be the father of my child so agreed to be the father even though we may not raise the child as husband and wife.  So we're continuing the journey together but currently living apart.

Keeping everything crossed for you ladies testing tomorrow and really hope there's lots of BFPs!!!!xxx

So sorry for such a long post!

H.xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya ladies,

Had the call from the hospital and yes it showed I was pg but the pg levels were too low for it to be viable, I have to go back Monday for another blood test but that's just to confirm its over.  I've been told to keep taking meds for now which I'm finding really hard cos I just want to try and get on with things now, they've told me that because the levels are low it is highly unlikely to result in a good pg.

I'm devastated but I also think we've jumped another hurdle, I've never managed to even get pg before and maybe with the 9 frosties we got from this go, maybe they're a good batch eh.

Anyways I will keep nosing through the posts but good luck to everyone going through treatment, I really hope you get good news.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry Paula.  My second pg i couldn't turn the test positive for 2 weeks once period was missed and then HCG wasn't doubling.  Was all really upsetting as seemed so dragged out so i completely understand what you mean about just wanting to get on with things but can't while there's still that bit of hope and uncertainty.  The fact that you're already being able to focus on the postives though - the fact you did get pg - is fab.xx x x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi!

Just popping in to see how things are going. Was hoping to read some good news  

Tixy - So sorry to hear about your BFN. I had really good feelings for you hun  

Paula - That sucks! I know how important it is just to get closure so you can move on. It must be awful for you at the moment, being stuck in 'nomansland'.   everything works out for you.

Julia - Have you tested yet? Hoping for good news for you.

Good luck to everyone else. Will be keeping an eye on you still!!

We are trying very hard to accept things as they are now, and are looking into booking a nice holiday for next Easter, and a weekend away for our anniversary in October. Accepting we're never going to have children together is very difficult, but we are trying to look forward to our future together.

 to all!!

Marie


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

oh Paula, I think I follow you, except the faint line... what nasty buisness  !

HELP, I am stuck in the loop of the rollercoaster   feeling already really sick!!!!
Test showed negative, but no sign at all from the old witch (changed to white knickers, easier to detect ...). So I decided to go to my GP now and insist on a blood test, not really sure if it can pick up a "may be", but it will definitely be able to confirm the negative. This would help me over the next few days, as clinic will only say, test again in 2 days and give me some more hope, just like last time and it was awful......... 
Oh oh oh, if I do this again, I will test after 3 weeks, I create a new a new torture thread, the 3ww  

anyway, with one thread of hope, we try to be realistic and think it's not this time. So mentally I prepared myself to ask clinic for the free IUIs before another IVF at xmas... There is still hope, I don't let this **** get me down, no way! Mental positive attitude is requested!!!!  

Julia, I hope you got better news than me!
And Tixy, I hope you too!
  to you two.

puppsy xx (fed up with this business of waiting  )


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG                         

we are in shock but soooooo happy!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Puppsy - so sorry honey


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations Julia...... fantastic news!

Puppsy..      go for that blood test hun!!

Love Angie x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

CanI join you all -not sure if I have done this right or not but at least my message will be posted - poor old Lizzy trys to explain and I use the thread and still a muppett!!

I had FET on Monday, this is my last shot with my only 2 frosties I got last year, and I am 45.  I have been feeling sicky since transfer more or less all the time, not awful but its there and bloated or what with my tummy - coming up again now!!!!  However they had probs with the first catheter - apparently I had a kink inside me - uuummm, not sure why never had probs before, but heyho.  So they had to try another more stiffer one - rather uncomfortable, but it was ok.  So I am putting it down to them messing around a bit inside and me being bruised.

I amso scarred - its my last chance, although I have done load of research on the donor eggs abroad bit, and am not against it at all, in fact I would go for it definitely and have seen so many success stories and spoken to people on the phone who are due shortly!!!  Just with me not working at the mo and frantically trying to find a new job to save up, it doesnt help!

Got a weird feeling down below tummy now, worried AF on its way!!! Oh for some positivity from everybody on here.  I am sending you all loads of fairy dust and magic vibes to help you towards test day!!!

Oh my test day is 11th August, I just dont know what to think right now, but I know everyone supports each other on all boards, so I will be there for everybody on here,

Enough moaning, sorry, not good for my introducing myself to you all - need a kick up the bum!!!
Kathy xxxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome Kathy, this thread is a great place to be lots of support and lots of words of wisdom.
Angie .


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Angie, at least I know I posted correctly - I just sent Lizzie a mail saying I dont think I've done it right as I cant see my post - and I am technically adept!!!!

Its lovely to hear from you I will keep you posted.  Just done the symptoms voting poll. I hate this 2WW, I wish I just knew the outcome, and everybody appears to get sore boobs, big boobs etc etc and I dont?  At the moment just the AF type feeling, bloatedness, nausea seems to have gone off a bit, and slight tightness above chest.  I've never ever got pg through IVF, only when I conceived naturally in 2006 and then m/c at 3 months.  So I am not hugely positive about it and my age doesnt help being 45! (not that I look it or act like it lol x)

Will keep you posted
Kathy xxxx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

OH I am so happy for you Julia  It's so nice to see that at least one of us is positive, we all others come soon after you   may be it takes only a few more rollercoasters but we will be there sometime! Enjoy it as much as you can, your time of happiness, I have a big smile on my face for you. send me some of your babydust so that this still turns around  

Well, this was the quickest GP session I ever had. I was there before it opened, so had the first slot with a doc who always takes two extras on, and rather in the evening he does it in the morning, so I was not even sitting down, straight in -should be a good sign, or? but then poor him, it hit me and I cried and cried, not one tear this morning at the test time... had to keep myself together for my boyfriend as he was off to work... Well I only got out IVF, test negative, please please blood test - it was like in a really bad film  . He did not question me about it at all, only when EC and ET was, and next minute I was with a very nice nurse for my blood test, by 10am it will be picked up and sent to the next clinic and with luck we get the result by 4pm today - no more hanging around this weekend, please........ 
she told me about a friend who had a few cycles then after the last negative one decided that was enough, no more, 3 months later she was pregnant naturally and had two kids.... there is hope ladies!!! we have to get relaxed, yeah, yeah..... I give 10000000000  quit for the solution how to do that  

anyway, sorry for the me me me post, but it got really into me.

Boppet, you said "My second pg i couldn't turn the test positive for 2 weeks once period was missed and then HCG wasn't doubling." how did the doc explain this what was the hCG values? any idea what value is good for me, 14 days after ET? I read once about 200 or so, well, I might be so so so wrong, have to do some research on this, as I cannot rely on the nurse and on my luck of concentration at the moment, going loopy  . So good to see that you have so many eggs fertilised, that's grant! I wish lots of luck for tomorrow's ET, this will be a piece of cake, wait and see. Lots of positive vibes over to you (although I have not many at the mo..     

Kathy, good luck  

puppsy
xx


----------



## bradburns (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all congrats to those who had a gBFP and so sorry to all who had a BFN sending lots of sticky vibes to you all and loads of dust as well. 

My wife had a pain in her lowr abdo yesterday and it kept going and comming and in the nite she was awake for 3 hours with the pain, it seems to have setteled and seems to get better when she has been ot the loo to do a wee. 

Did any one else have this sign and got aa BFP this is all the signs that we have had and we test on MONDAY!!!! which is 2w from EC.

Hope everyone is well and relaxing !


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Puppsy

So sorry to hear you're stuck in limbo.  When i got my delayed positive they tried to tell me maybe i had my dates mixed up and my cycle had been longer and I hadn't ovulated till 2 weeks late but i knew they were wrong as DP had been away so i hadn't been getting jiggy!!  Can't get away with that with IVF!

The HCG rates can very hugely from what is normal one person to another.  The blood test came back positive and a day or so later i had a faint line on the test.  I think the most important thing is what the numbers are doing rather than the numbers themselves.  They like them to double every 48 hours so if you're first blood test comes back positive then try not to obsess too much about the HCG level (easier said than done i know) until you get a second blood test done to see how much the level increases by.

Sorry if that doesn't help much


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Boppet, it helps lots  . It is all such a nightmare  
I going to send you in a minute a personal message, no idea if it will work.... fingers crossed.
puppsy xx


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Julia, many congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Pupsy, fingers crossed that the bloods come up with a BFP for you, don't give up hope.


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Huge congrats Julia         - wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months  

Puppsy and Paula     

Nothing happening at all here - still not a single symptom to speak of  
Off to a BBQ tonight so I hope the torrential rain is over for the day  

Hope everyone has a good weekend,

Take care girls
Emmy xx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Emmy, with you hun, all symptoms appear to have disappeared. 

Tummy bloated but that could be all the extremely chocolately mini bites from M&S that I just ate 

To be honest a little worried as surely something should be happeneing..... I test on Tues and feel absolutely fine...  

Emmy enjoy the bbq, my mate is coming around to have a girlie sleepover as Dh is away.... rubbish tv mags and more choccie!

Love to all
Angie


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Angie

I am glad somebody is feeling bloated just like me!!!!!! I am on the 2WW, end of first week is Monday,so you test before me.  Had different symptoms as you have probably read, but today feel more normal, then the tummy comes up again - is that the baked potato salad (with beetroot - love pickles and vinegar!) I struggled to eat and now feel like a big fat elephant!!!!

I have read loads of people say and have had it said to me - that you can be pg even when feel normal.  I conceived naturally in 2006 and didnt have a clue until 2 months + on, sadly I did m/c at 3 months, but I didnt have sore boobs or anything, just bigger ones around 2 months!  Drives me nuts when everyone says they have sore boobs etc - why dont I, I ask myself.

You are eating a load of choccie - good on you, like it but dont really eat it at all, I like my vinegar as  you know (weird I know but I am not the only one, my friend has just given birth and is mad on the stuff - cant be good for your insides eh!)  Another jab in the tum just - dont we just read into things, even when we are normal feeling!!!!

You sit tight and I am sure you will get that BFP on Tues and enjoy your sleepover sounds fab, wish I was there!!!

Kathy xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Angie - the only symptom i have is big nipples   , so don't give up, i was not expecting to see that cross this morning, still in shock!!!

good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Puppsy, Good luck, the waiting is so hard, you just want to know either way.  

Julia,     Best of luck!  

H, Wishing you all the best for a successful pregnancy on this go, sounds like you deserve it.  

Angie, hang in there and good luck!  

Emmy, Hang in there too! Enjoy your bbq.  

Hope your all well!

Well I have only today left, test day tomorrow!   Its been an ok 2ww, but even if I am lucky to get another positive its only a small hurdle over with for me. 

One of my kittens is on my lap intently watching me type!  

TEST DAY TOMORROW!!! I'M ALMOST PULLING MY HAIR OUT NOW! I've not tested early, I've learnt over the many years of ivf it just tortures yourself and no one else! 

I'll do a hpt first thing-that I always do! ( I actually have 2 different brands to do!!!) then its off to the clinic for a hcg blood test? DH is driving us up there and he's off tomorrow so we will be together what ever the outcome. I'm shaking typing this, to want something so much for so long is just so hard and I know I'm not the only one.  

Poppins x


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Julia, so pleased for you hun..... i bet you're on top of the world and so you should be!!!  xxx  

Kathy, this is my second icsi and I got a bfp last time but ended in mmc at 7 weeks.  I haven't eaten sweet things for about 10 weeks so kind of going overboard!!  I also love anything pickled esp onions!!  Yum yum!

Goodluck for tomorrow Poppins   its a BFP for you and Dh x

catch up with you later girls
Love Angie x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Good luck Poppins for your test tomorrow!  Will be   for a great result for you.x x x


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Good luck with your test tomorrow Poppins - here's   for the perfect result xx

Boppet - is it your ET tomorrow? - how are you feeling?  Good luck - everything will be fine.

Kay


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151489.0


----------

